# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  diataraxi panikou + seroxat

## shifter

*Aghos kai panikos*

Polu xarika pou yparxei enas tetoios xwros katarxin kai pisteuw oti voithaei para polu olous mas.Den exw ton xrono na diavasw auti tin stigmi to forum an kai pisteuw to provlima mou sigoura tha anaferete kapou.

Thelw na kanw mia erwtisi pou ligo polu tha apasxolei pisteuw ton kathe anthrwpo pou kaleite na mplexei me farmaka kai psixologous apo kei pou den eixe kai megali sxesi.

Einai i deuteri fora pou talaipwroumai apo kriseis panikou.I prwti itan prin exi xronia peripou kai nomiza oti apla to xeperasa.Eytyxws exw empeiria kai etsi prospathw oso mporw na min paraitithw apo tis kathimerines mou leitourgies.Xerw akrivos ti simbainei ,den niwthw fovo i opoiodipote allo "kako" sinaisthima pou emfanizete sinithws me autes tis kriseis.

Epeidi omws merika pragmata apla den pairnane mona tous apofasisa na simbouleutw ena giatro gia na teliwnw gia alli mia fora apo auto ton efialti.Pio polu gia kouragio mias kai eipa oti auti tin fora tha to polemisw monos mou kai xwris farmaka.To provlima loipon einai oti o giatros mou egrapse ta seroxat.Mou eipe oti einai xazo na perimenw pote tha perasei apo tin stigmi pou exw tin dinatotita na to kanw na perasei se 15 meres.Otan ton rwtisa gia tis parenergeies mou eipe athwa pragmatakia tou typou anagoules ktl ktl.Koitontas omws sto internet exw dei polu asximes katastaseis gia paraisthiseis,zali,aisthima tromou , auxisi varous ,sexoualika provlimata.

Ola auta mallon perissotero kako tha mou kanoun para kalo.Auto pou psaxnw na vrw twra einai to ti mporei na einai kalitero gia mena.Xerw oti oi perissoteroi tha mou poun na akousw apla to giatro mou alla pragmatika me endiaferei na akousw ti ekane i ti tha ekane kapoios apo sas stin thesi mou.euxaristw polu gia opoion katsei na mou apantisei.

----------


## mixalakis

shifter εγω ενα εχω να σου πω και τα δικα μου χαπια λενε τα ιδιες παρενεργειες και δεν με εχει ποιασει καμια , 
και κατι ακομα , παρε ενα κουτακι ασπιρινι και διαβασε μεσα να δεις τι παρενεργειες εχει , και εαν ξαναπαρεις να με τηλεγραφησεις.

----------


## olga_soul

Shifter μου συμφωνώ με τον Μιχαλάκη! Δυστυχώς τίποτα σχεδόν δεν υπάρχει χωρίς παρενέργειες.....τώρα για το τί θα εμφανίσεις δεν είναι το ίδιο για όλους....Και εγώ ξεκίνησα τα seroxat πριν 8 χρόνια .....για κρίσεις πανικού και άλλα.....Ναι μεν για 15 μέρες ταλαιπωρήθηκα από πολλές παρενέργειες αλλά δεν θα τις αντάλλαζα με τίποτα για αυτό που ένιωσα μετά! Αλλάζοντας και τις καθημερινές μου συνήθειες βοήθησα ακόμα περισσότερο την αγωγή και βρήκα γρήγορη ισορροπία! Τώρα περί σεξουαλικότητας τί να σου πω.......στην αρχή ίσως νιώσεις λίγο πεσμένος......αλλά μετά δεν διαπίστωσα διαφορά..μικρό μου.....Νιώθω και durasel! και σεξουαλικές διεγέρσεις......... ʼλλοι άργησαν να ισορροπίσουν λίγο παραπάνω.....Όλα είναι σχετικά στη χημεία του κάθε οργανισμού!
ΦΙΛΙΑ ΜΩΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΙΝΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΑΣ!!!! :Wink:

----------


## alex30

Από το ποστ που έγραψες βλέπω έναν άνθρωπο που ξέρει πολύ καλά τι έχει, τι θέλει, και πώς να το ξεπεράσει. Πολύ σωστά κάνεις και δεν παραιτείσαι από τα όσα κάνεις. Αυτό είναι πάρα πολύ βασικό σε κάποιον που έχει κρίσεις πανικού (προσωπικά ταλαιπωρούμε από Αγοραφοβία με Κρίσεις Πανικού) να είναι όσο γίνεται περισσότερο λειτουργικός. Δηλαδή να συνεχίσει να εργάζεται, να συναναστρέφεται με του φίλους του, την οικογένειά του και γενικά το κοινωνικό και οικογενειακό του περιβάλλον. Έχεις διαπιστώσει και όπως το διατυπώνεις στο ποστ φαίνεται πως γνωρίζεις από την προηγούμενη εμπειρία που είχες ότι η γνώση του τι είναι και πως λειτουργεί ο πανικός αποτελεί σπουδαίο όπλο για να τον ξεπεράσεις. ʼρα η διάθεση να συνεχίσεις να είσαι όσο μπορείς λειτουργικός από τη μία και η γνώσεις που έχεις αποκομίσει από την άλλη είναι δύο πολύ καλά όπλα στα χέρια σου. Επίσης δεν αιφνιδιάστηκες που επανήλθε αλλά από όσο κατάλαβα το αντιμετώπισες και με ψυχραιμία και με «επιθετική» διάθεση αφού θέλησες να τελειώνεις με αυτήν την κατάσταση. Καμία φορά και συμβαίνει και σε εμένα, αν για ένα διάστημα δεν έχω κάποια κρίση πανικού αιφνιδιάζομαι όταν με πιάνει με την έννοια του ότι νόμιζα ότι δεν πρόκειται να ξαναέρθει. Αυτό όμως δεν είναι σίγουρο. Οπότε μία υποτροπή πρέπει πάντα να είναι στα υπόψη μας για να μην αιφνιδιαστούμε κατά τη γνώμη μου. Στο κομμάτι τώρα του γιατρού. Τα φάρμακα στις Κρίσεις Πανικού από μόνα τους δε μπορούν κατά τη γνώμη μου να κάνουν κάτι αν από την πλευρά του ασθενή δεν υπάρχει η διάθεση και η καλή θέληση. Πάνω από όλα πρέπει να προσπαθήσει ο ασθενής και το φάρμακο θα βοηθήσει. Ο γιατρός βλέποντας το πόσο έντονα είναι τα συμπτώματα, το χαρακτήρα του ασθενή (αν είναι ευαίσθητος, υπερευαίσθητος, διεκδικητικός) και το πόσο έχει αλλάξει η ζωή του από τη στιγμή που εμφανίστηκε ο Πανικός κρίνει για το ποια φάρμακα θα πάρει, σε ποια δοσολογία και για πόσο διάστημα. Φάρμακα παίρνω ακόμα και είχα πάρει και το σεροξατ. Έχω πάρει και άλλα φάρμακα που ανήκουν την ίδια κατηγορία. Σήμερα είμαι στην ελάχιστη δόση και αυτό γιατί ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες του γιατρού μου έμαθα περισσότερο να στηρίζομαι στις δικές μου ψυχικές δυνάμεις. Όμως το φάρμακο, μου είναι ακόμα απαραίτητο γιατί με βοηθάει. Δε βασίζομαι όμως πρωτίστως σε αυτό αλλά σε εμένα. Αυτό δε γίνεται από τη μία μέρα στην άλλην. Υπήρξαν περίοδοι στο παρελθόν που οι κρίσεις γίνανε εντονότερες και ο γιατρός μου αύξησε για εκείνο το διάστημα τη δοσολογία. Δεν αρνήθηκα να κάνω αυτό που με είπε. Πάντα όμως σκοπός ήταν και είναι να τον ξεπερνώ περισσότερο και βασικά με τις δικές μου δυνάμεις. Σχετικά με τις παρενέργειες. Προκαταβάλεσαι αρνητικά όταν ανατρέχεις σε αυτές στο βαθμό που το έχεις κάνει κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα. Οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να ληφθούν υπόψη, αλλά να μην αποτελέσουν ανασταλτικό παράγοντα χωρίς να έχεις δοκιμάσει το φάρμακο. Θέλω να πω, ότι παρενέργειες έχουν όλα τα φάρμακα. Αν όμως δεν το πάρεις πως θα ξέρεις αν σε επηρεάσουν αυτές οι παρενέργειες και σε τι βαθμό θα συμβεί αυτό; Με το μυαλό σου και από κάποιες εμπειρίες άλλων ίσως έχεις προβληματιστεί. Όμως μήπως είναι υπερβολικός ο προβληματισμός σου τι στιγμή που δεν έχεις καν δοκιμάσει το φάρμακο; Μετά λάβε υπόψη και το εξης: Αυτοί που είχαν πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο μπορεί να έπαιρναν άλλα που δεν ταίριαζαν με το σεροξατ ή τέλος πάντων να υπήρχαν λόγοι που σε εσένα δεν υπάρχουν. Ο κάθε οργανισμός αντιδρά διαφορετικά. Εσύ μπορεί να μην έχεις πρόβλημα με την ασπιρίνη και εγώ να έχω. Εγώ που το πήρα είχα κάποιες από τις παρενέργειες που αναγράφονται σε αυτό αλλά είμαι μια χαρά. Ο γιατρός μου ποτέ δε με επέτρεψε να κοιτώ τις παρενέργειες γιατί επηρεαζόμουν και πριν πάρω το φάρμακο αρρώσταινα και μόνο στη σκέψη των παρενεργειών. Εν κατακλείδι, όποτε δεν ακολούθησα τις εντολές του γιατρού και έκανα του κεφαλιού μου μετά το βαρούσα στον τοίχο. Δεν ξέρω για εσένα αλλά για τις κρίσεις πανικού σε εμένα τα αγχολυτικά λειτούργησαν αποτελεσματικά όταν αυτές παρουσιαζόταν. Ότι σου γράφω είναι από προσωπική εμπειρία. Δε θέλω να σε παροτρύνω να κάνεις κάτι. Ο καθένας μας έχει τα δικά του ξεχωριστά βιώματα και αυτά σου παραθέτω.
Φιλικά
Αλεξης 

Υ.Γ. Για την ασπιρίνη mixalaki συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτό που αναφέρεις.

----------


## shifter

:O Den perimena apantisi kai toso grigora gia na pw tin alitheia.Sas euxaristw polu olous gia to endiaferon.

----------


## βεργινα

καλημερα! Μη φοβηθεις να κανεις τη θεραπεια που ο γιατρος σου συστηνει.Σε μενα το σεροξατ λειτουργησε πολυ καλα γιατι,με απαλλαξε απο το συνεχομενο σφυξιμο στο στομαχι κ ενιωσα να χαιρομαι ξανα! Επισης το φαρμακο αυτο ειναι ουσια που εμπεριεχεται ηδη στον οργανισμο μας .
Απλα θα δεις εσυ ο ιδιος αν σου κανει η οχι.Ειναι κατι που μπορει να αλλαξει η να παψει.
Αλεξη, ττον τελευταιο μηνα δεν παω ουτε για ψωμι στην σκεψη οτι θα με πιασει πανικος.
Εσυ πως θα το αντιμετωπιζες?
Ο γιατρος μου γυριζει σε μια βδομαδα.Να δουμε πως θα περασει........
βεργινα

----------


## siga_siga

γειά σας!
γύρισα πίσω έναν χρόνο περίπου,έπαιρνα τα seroxat για μερικές εβδομάδες ίσως μήνες.
οι πανικοί που είχα αντιμετωπίστηκαν με συνδιασμό χαπιού,ψυχιάτρου&amp;επαφή με τις φίλες μου&amp;οικογένεια.
στην δική μου περίπτωση δεν θα αντιμετωπιζότανε διαφορετικά.
δεν μπροώ να μιλίσω για άλλον.
αυτό που ξέρω είναι οτι κάποια στιγμή σε ένα ιατρικό ρεπορτάζ στις ειδήσεις ακούστηκε μία άσχημη είδηση για αυτό το χάπι,
την οποία και την ανέφερα στην ψυχίατρο μου&amp;μειώσαμε το χάπι μέχρι που το κόψαμε.
ομολογώ οτι εδώ και έναν χρόνο με έχει πιάσει πανικός 2 φορές;ίσως και μία,και δεν είναι ακριβώς.
με το που αισθανόμουνα οτι κυλούσα, στα επόμενα δευτερόλεπτα επεξεργαζόμουνα αυτό που μου συνέβαινε και ως εκεί.

εμπσιτευτήκε τον ιατρό σας ειδάλλως αλλάχτε τον.
ανοιχτείτε το μόνο αρνητικό είναι οτι θα φύγετε από την συνήθεια του φόβου.
προσπαθείστε να επικοινωνείτε με τον εαυτό σας και έπειτα με τους άλλους γύρω σας.

----------


## alex30

Βεργίνα όταν δε μπορούσα να βγω από το σπίτι όπως εσύ και να απομακρυνθώ γιατί γυρνούσα σαν να με κυνηγούν λόγω του πανικού με την καθοδήγηση του γιατρού μου (ψυχιάτρου) μπήκε ένα πρόγραμμα. Στην αρχή απομακρυνόμουν ας πούμε 300 μέτρα με τα πόδια κάθε μέρα για μία εβδομάδα. Όταν με έπιανε πανικός δεν έφευγα τρέχοντας πίσω στο σπίτι. Καθόμουν κάπου, σκεφτόμουν ότι θα περάσει, μάλλον προσπαθούσα να το σκεφτώ καθώς την ώρα του πανικού πολλές σκέψεις περνάνε που σε αγχώνουν και σε πανικοβάλουν ακόμη περισσότερο αν τις δώσεις βαρύτητα. Στην αρχή όταν με έπιανε πανικός αμέσως σταματούσα εκεί που με έπιανε, έπαιρνα το αγχολυτικό μου και έκανα υπομονή να περάσει ο πανικός και να ηρεμήσω. Προσπαθούσα να μη σκέφτομαι αυτά τα συμπτώματα του πανικού, να σκέφτομαι κάτι άλλο και όσο μπορώ να μη δίνω σημασία στις σκέψεις που συνοδεύουν μία κρίση πανικού. Κάθε εβδομάδα η απόσταση απομάκρυνσης από το σπίτι (καθώς και για άλλες δραστηριότητες που μου προκαλούσαν πανικό η ίδια διαδικασία περίπου ίσχυε και ισχύει στη δική μου περίπτωση) αυξανόταν. Ταυτόχρονα άρχισα να μειώνω το αγχολυτικό ή και αν γινόταν να μην το παίρνω όταν εμφανιζόταν ο πανικός επιστρατεύοντας τις δικές μου δυνάμεις. Κάθε μέρα έκανα αυτό το πρόγραμμα (δύσκολη για εμένα διαδικασία που απαιτεί αποφασιστικότητα, υπομονή και κουράγιο) και ακόμα και σήμερα όπου δω ότι κάποιο μέρος ή κάτι μπορεί να μου προκαλέσει πανικό προσπαθώ να το πολεμήσω και να μην ακολουθήσω την αντίδραση της φυγής. Δεν το πετυχαίνω πάντα, όμως σε σχέση με παλιότερα είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος. Αυτά φυσικά αφορούν τη δική μου περίπτωση. Ο καθένας έχει διαφορετικό χαρακτήρα (άλλος είναι υπερευαίσθητος, άλλος πιο δυναμικός, άλλος είναι διεκδικητικός), διαφορετικό τρόπο σκέψης και διαφορετικές εσωτερικές άμυνες. Σε εμένα αυτός ο τρόπος είχε αποτελέσματα ικανοποιητικά.
Φιλικά
Alex30

Να με συγχωρεί το μέλος που έκανε το ποστ που απαντώ σε off topic ερώτηση.

----------


## real

Φίλε shifter , όπως είπε η olga_soul όλα είναι χημεία του κάθε ατόμο. Δηλαδή ιδιαιτερότητα και μοναδικότητα κάθε προσώπου. Το seroxat είναι ένα πάρα πολύ καλό φάρμακο. Στην αρχή συνήθως έχει κάποιες παρενέργειες αλλά σε καμιά 10-15 ημέρες έχει θεαματικά αποτελέσμα με απάληψη των συμπτωμάτων. 
Τώρα όσον αφορά την σεξουαλικότητα μπορεί σε μεγάλες δοσολογίες να καθυστερήση τον χρόνο εκσπερμάτωσης, γι΄αυτό άλλωστε χρησιμοποιείται και στην θεραπεία της πρόωρης εκσπερμάτωσης. 
Πάντως είναι καλό φάρμακο και ιδιαιτέρως αποτελεσματικό. Πάντα βέβαια στα πλάισια της ιδιαιτερότητας κάθε ανθρώπου.

----------


## shifter

Vasika pira to ladose se siropi.H giatros mou eipe na to parw gia 3 mines.Pragmatika meta tin 15h mera ta pragmata htan polu kalytera.Skopeuw na to parw kai tous 3 mines mias kai tin proigoumeni fora to ekopsa apo monos mou kai isws giauto na to xanapatha meta apo 5 xronia.Telika paidia oso kai na to epsaxa to thema den katalava apo pou proerxontai autes oi kriseis.O kathenas leei ta dika tou kai fysika kai oi 2 giatroi pou piga den ixeran ti to prokalei akrivws.To mono pou thelw na pw einai kouragio se osa paidia pernane auti tin fasi giati pragmatika einai enas efialtis pou mono oi idioi zoun kai kaneis allos.H ypomoni einai mia lexi pou pragmatika sixathika olo auto to kairo, alla prepei oloi na mathoume na kanoume ypomoni.

----------


## Alkmeon

δεν εχουμε σαφη αιτιολογια των διαταραχων πανικου &amp;εκτος απο τις γνωστες υποθεσεις....θεραπευτικα ομως αντιμετωπιζονται,αυτο ειναι το σημαντικο!

----------


## ROULA

παιδια καλησπερα και απο μενα ελπιζω αυτη τη στιγμη που γραφω να σας βρισκω ολους καλυτερα.Εγω ακομα ειμαι σε ασχημα μονοπατια και περιμενω την ανασταση.Πιστευω πολυ παντως στη δυναμη των αντικαταθλιπτικων γιατι η μαχη με τον δαιμονα του πανικου χωρις φαρμακευτικη υποστηριξη φανταζει ανιση.Φιλια σε ολους σαε.

----------


## adonistsav

kalispera rula. kai ego etsi niotho. arxizo na eknevrizome afantasta me tin katastasi. vevaia ego kathe pono stin plati i sto stithos nomizo oti kati kako tha patho. kai den exo perithoria ypomonis giati se 2 mines ginome mpampas gia deyteri fora. me exei piasei tosi anasfaleia. kai jero oti den exo tipota meta apo ena soro ejetaseis. vgale akri tora. sorry gia to greeklish.

----------


## ROULA

Καλε μου προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις και να χαρεις την πατροτητα και οταν ερχονται τα συμπτωματα να προσπαθεις να μην τα χειροτερευεις με τις αρνητικες σκεψεις κανε λιγο μασαζ για τους μυικους πονους που οφειλονται στο στρες και να εισαι σιγουρος οτι ολα θα πανε καλα.Να με ενημερωνεις για σενα καλο βραδυ

----------


## Wintertimes

Να ρωτησω κι εγω: Η συνεχης αυξομειωση seroxat εχει επιπτωσεις? Ειναι επικινδυνη?

----------


## ROULA

Wintertimes και εγω παιζω με τις δοσεις του σεροχατ την μια παιρνω 1 και την αλλη μισο μπορει να μην πραττω σωστα εσυ ποσο παιρνεις αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## adonistsav

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΔΟΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΣΑΣ. ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΕΡΟΧΑΤ.

----------


## ROULA

Πες μου adonistav μου τι μπορουμε να παθουμε?θελω να μαθω,ειχες κανει χρηση του συγκεκριμενου φαρμακου?

----------


## adonistsav

ΟΧΙ ΡΟΥΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΟΥ. ΑΠΛΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΔΟΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΟ rebound effect ΠΟΥ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΠΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΔΙΑΚΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΘΟΥΝ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΙΝ. ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΔΟΣEΙΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥ ΣΑΣ PLEASE.

----------


## ROULA

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την συμβουλη καλε μου ομολογω οτι δεν το γνωριζα αυτο που εγραψες..απο δω και περα δεν θα κανω αλλες χαζομαρες.Εσυ τι κανεις εισαι καλυτερα?

----------


## adonistsav

το παλευω ρουλα μου οσο μπορω . εκει που με πιανει συνηθως ειναι οταν πεφτω για υπνο. μπορει να ειμαι καλα ολη μερα και με το που ξαπλωνω να σου το τρεμουλιασμα οι πονοι κλπ. παιρνω το 0.25 χαναχ και ηρεμω. αλλα ποσο θα τραβηξει αυτο??

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by adonistsav_
> παιρνω το 0.25 χαναχ και ηρεμω.


με το αγχολυτικό ηρεμείς και όλα καλά άρα να \'σαι αιδιόδοξος! :Wink:

----------


## ROULA

Οσο τραβηξει Αντωνη μου μην το σκεφτεσαι ετσι δεν ειναι κακο που παιρνουμε φαρμακα ουτε σημαινει οτι παντα θα εξαρτιομαστε απο αυτα θα δεις οτι καποια στιγμη η δυναμη του νου μας αν την δουλεψουμε θα μας αρκει για να απαλοιψει τα ενοχλητικα συμπτωματα του αγχους..

----------


## sardelitsa

> _Originally posted by shifter_
> .Otan ton rwtisa gia tis parenergeies mou eipe athwa pragmatakia tou typou anagoules ktl ktl.Koitontas omws sto internet exw dei polu asximes katastaseis gia paraisthiseis,zali,aisthima tromou , auxisi varous ,sexoualika provlimata.


Μην ανησυχεις για τις παρενεργειες του συγκεκριμενου φαρμακου. Η μονη παρενεργεια που αξιζει να λαβεις υποψη ειναι η ναυτια που αν καταντησει ανυποφορη και επιμονη θα πρεπει να το πεις στο γιατρο σου ωστε να σου γραψει καποιο αλλο φαρμακο παρεμφερες με το Seroxat (δε λεω ποια για ευνοητους λογους) που δε θα σου προκαλει ναυτιες. 

Οσο για τις υπολοιπες παρενεργειες που διαβασες και ανησυχησες, θα σου πω ενα πραγμα που λεμε συνηθως στους ασθενεις και ισχυει: Δεν υπαρχει φαρμακο χωρις παρενεργειες και αν οι ασθενεις γνωριζαν τις παρενεργειες καθε φαρμακου που επαιρναν δε θα εβαζαν στο στομα τους ουτε Depon. Δες για παραδειγμα στο φυλλο οδηγιων τις ασπιρινης τις παρενεργειες και θα καταλαβεις αυτο που λεω. Για να το εξηγησω λιγο αυτο, οι φαρμακευτικες εταιρειες ειναι υποχρεωμενες να αναγραφουν στην ενοτητα \"Παρενεργειες\" του φυλλου οδηγιων του καθε φαρμακου όλες τις πιθανες ανεπιθυμητες ενεργειες που μπορει να εμφανιστουν, ακομα και αν η πιθανοτητα να συμβει ειναι ενα στο εκατομμυριο. πχ αν ενας χρηστης του συγκεκριμενου φαρμακου στον κοσμο εμφανισε καποια επιπλοκη και υπαρχει εστω και η παραμικρη υποψια να ευθυνεται το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο, η εταιρεια το συμπεριλαμβανει στις παρενεργειες.

Μην σε ανησυχουν αυτα που διαβαζεις, αν υπαρχει καποια σοβαρη πιθανοτητα για παρενεργειες θα σου το πει ο γιατρος που σου εδςσε το φαρμακο. Τα υπολοιπα δε χρειαζεται να σου τα αναφερει καν.

----------


## Adzik

Αντωνη μου θα επειμεινω φυσικα... για δοκιμασε κι αυτα.....



Αϋπνία: βερίκοκο, βρώμη, βασιλικός, λάχανο, μαρούλι, μαντζουράνα, μήλο, ρίγανη, ροδάκινο, κολοκύθα


Υπάρχουν τροφές που ευνοούν τον ύπνο και άλλες που πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε.

Τροφές για ηρεμία στον ύπνο 
- Ροδάκινο: περιέχει φώσφορο και νιασίνη, είναι κατάλληλο για όσους βρίσκονται σε υπερένταση και αν τρώγεται το βράδυ ευνοεί τον ύπνο ιδιαίτερα εκείνων που νιώθουν εξάντληση.
-Βερίκοκο: έχει καλή περιεκτικότητα καλίου, βρωμίου και βιταμινών της συμπλέγματος Β. Παρουσιάζει σημαντική διατροφική και διαιτητική αξία και είναι το κατεξοχήν ηρεμιστικό φρούτο. Ενδείκνυται για καταστάσεις έντασης, αϋπνίας και ψυχοσωματικών ασθενειών, στις αναρρώσεις, στις περιπτώσεις όπου χρειάζεται αύξηση των αλκαλικών και κατά την περίοδο της ανάπτυξης. Βοηθάει και σαν ξηρό φρούτο. 
-Βρώμη: δημητριακό που δυναμώνει το νευρικό σύστημα, λόγω της υψηλής περιεκτικότητας μεταλλικών αλάτων και βιταμινών, καθώς και πολύτιμων ιχνοστοιχείων, όπως το κοβάλτιο και ο ψευδάργυρος. Η βρώμη δεν θεωρείται ηρεμιστική, γιατί τονώνει το νευρικό σύστημα, αλλά είναι η ιδανική τροφή για το άτομο το όποιου δεν μπορεί να κοιμηθεί ή βρίσκεται σε υπερένταση εξαιτίας έντονης πνευματικής δραστηριότητας. Επίσης ενδείκνυται για τους αθλητές, τους μαθητές και για όλους εκείνους που έχουν ανάγκη συγκέντρωσης.
-Λάχανο: περιέχει μεταλλικά άλατα (π.χ. κάλιο), βιταμίνες και είναι πλούσιο σε φολικό οξύ, μια σημαντική ουσία κατά των αιμορραγιών και χρήσιμη για τη χαλάρωση του νευρικού συστήματος και για την καλή του λειτουργία. Έχει ιδιότητες καθαρτικές, διουρητικές και αντιοξειδωτικές και ενδείκνυται για τη θεραπεία γαστροεντερικών ενοχλήσεων. Ενδείκνυται ιδιαίτερα για άτομα που αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα αϋπνίας και ενδείκνυται για τη θεραπεία ερεθισμών της αναπνευστικής οδού. Το λάχανο μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως καθαρτικό-ηρεμιστικό. 
-Μήλο: περιέχει μια καλή ποσότητα απλών σακχάρων, πηκτίνη, μεταλλικά άλατα, μηλικό και κιτρικό οξύ. Έχει αντιοξειδωτική δράση, διουρητική, αντιδιαρροϊκη και ηρεμιστική, αυτή η τελευταία ιδιότητα του το καθιστά εξαιρετικό φρούτο για το βράδυ. Το πιο «ηρεμιστικό» μήλο είναι της ποικιλίας Stayman, που διακρίνονται από το σφαιρικό σχήμα τους, την τραγανότητα τους και την ελαφρώς ξινή γεύση τους. Είναι μήλα πλούσια σε ταρταρικό οξύ, μαγνήσιο και ψευδάργυρο. Ένα μήλο είναι κατάλληλο για άτομα αγχώδη που δυσκολεύονται να κοιμηθούν και για άτομα με προβλήματα δυσπεψίας. 
- Επίσης το ελαιόλαδο, τα πλήρη δημητριακά, καθώς και τροφές πλούσιες σε βιταμίνη Α μας βοηθούν να κοιμόμαστε πιο εύκολα και πιο ξεκούραστα.

Τροφές που προκαλούν αϋπνίες


-Αλκοόλ: ευθύνεται για διαταραχές του ύπνου και όταν ο οργανισμός λαμβάνει μεγάλες ποσότητες αλκοόλης δυσκολεύεται να την απορροφήσει, προκαλώντας την έκκριση της ορμόνης «ινσουλίνη» για να τον διευκολύνει. Η ινσουλίνη προκαλεί υπερδιέγερση. Η απορρόφηση, επίσης, σημαντικής ποσότητας αλκοόλης απαιτεί περίπου 8 ώρες ύπνου, τις οποίες στερεί από την ξεκούραση του οργανισμού.
-Αλάτι: εχθρός του καλού ύπνου, καθώς προκαλεί κατακράτηση υγρών και παρενοχλεί στην καλή χαλάρωση των μυών. Προσοχή στο αλάτι που περιέχεται στα αλλαντικά, στις κονσέρβες, στα καπνιστά, στο τουρσί, στα έτοιμα φαγητά 
-Φουντούκια και καρύδια: έχουν υψηλή περιεκτικότητα φυτικών πρωτεϊνών που απαιτούν ειδικά πεπτικά ένζυμα, δηλαδή μεγάλες ποσότητες λιποδιαλυτών βιταμινών και λιπαρών οξέων (ιδιαίτερα το λινολεικό οξύ) και έρχονται σε αντίθεση με την χημική διαδικασία της χαλάρωσης που οδηγεί στον ύπνο. Η πρόσληψη ξηρών καρπών αυτού του τύπου οδηγεί σε σωματική και διανοητική διέγερση. Επίσης ο συγκεκριμένος συνδυασμός φυτικών πρωτεΐνών και η μεγάλη ποσότητα λιπαρών οξέων θέτει σε υπερλειτουργία τη χολή, που τη νύχτα θα πρέπει να χαλαρώσει.
-Σκληρά τυριά: οι πρωτεΐνες και τα λίπη, οι λιποδιαλυτές βιταμίνες και το πολύ ασβέστιο προκαλούν μια χαμηλότερη απορρόφηση μαγνησίου και ψευδαργύρου. Πρόκειται για ιχνοστοιχεία που απορροφούνται σε πολύ μικρές ποσότητες, αλλά που έχουν μια σημαντική λειτουργία στις χημικές και ορμονικές αντιδράσεις του νευρικού συστήματος. Αρκεί μια χαμηλότερη πρόσληψη μαγνησίου για να μας κάνει να νιώσουμε υπερένταση. Στην ιδιαίτερη σύσταση των σκληρών τυριών οφείλεται και η μικρότερη απορρόφηση του μαγγανίου και κοβαλτίου, ιχνοστοιχεία πολύτιμα για τον ύπνο και τη χαλάρωση των μυών 
-Κύβοι λαχανικών: περιέχουν τo γλουταμινικό νάτριο που σε συνδυασμό με το αλάτι, προκαλεί κατακράτηση υγρών και δυσκολεύει τη μεταφορά (ανταλλαγή) των ιχνοστοιχείων στα κύτταρα, που ρυθμίζουν τον ύπνο 
- Bιταμίνες : αν δημιουργηθεί στον οργανισμό έλλειψη βιταμινών B, C, A, E παρατηρούνται δυσλειτουργίες στο νευρικό σύστημα ,στην σωστή αναπλήρωση μυϊκών κυττάρων κτλ, με άμεση επίπτωση στον ύπνο. 
-Άλλες διεγερτικές τροφές είναι: μουστάρδα, κάρυ και γενικά πικάντικα φαγητά, σοκολάτα, καφές και ποτά που περιέχουν καφεΐνη, και γενικότερα οτιδήποτε διεγείρει το έντερο και το νευρικό σύστημα

ΒΑΛΕΡΙΑΝΑ Valeriana officinalis : νευρώσεις - νευρικοί σπασμοί - ηρεμιστική - αϋπνία - είναι εξαίρετο υπνωτικό -υποτασική. 

ΒΑΛΣΑΜΟ Hypericum perforatum : αναλγητικό - ιδανικό για άγχος, ερεθιστότητα κατά την εμμηνόπαυση - εξάντληση νεύρων - αντιφλεγμονώδες (πόνους ισχυαλγίας - νευραλγίας)- συναισθηματικές διαταραχές της εμμηνόπαυσης - τονωτικό για την αποκατάσταση του νευρικού συστήματος - κατάθλιψη - έλκος στομάχου - βρογχίτιδα - βήχα - διουρητικό. 

ΓΛΥΚΑΝΙΣΟΣ Pimpinella anisus: δυσπεψία - πόνοι στομάχου - αέρια - παιδικοί κολικοί - αϋπνία . 

ΜΕΛΙΣΣΟΧΟΡΤΟ Melissa officinalis: αντισπασμωδικό σε σπασμούς του πεπτικού σωλήνα και φυσώδη δυσπεψία - κατά της έντασης, του στρες και της κατάθλιψης -προκαλεί διαστολή περιφερειακών αγγείων μειώνοντας την πίεση - έχει τονωτική επίδραση στην καρδιά και το κυκλοφορικό σύστημα. 


ΦΛΑΜΟΥΡΙ ή ΤΙΛΙΟ Tilia platyphylos: Πέτρα νεφρών - αϋπνία - ημικρανίες - βήχας - ηρεμιστικό - θερμαντικό -διουρητικό - κατά της υπέρτασης, αρτηριοσκλήρωσης -ηρεμιστικό. 


ΒΟΤΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΫΠΝΙΑ γράφει η Μαρία Τσιλιμιγκάκη 


Εκπομπή 6 Νοεμβρίου 

Μετρήσατε δεκάδες προβατάκια, λύσατε ένα περιοδικό σταυρόλεξα, ήπιατε αφεψήματα, είδατε όλα τα μεταμεσονύκτια σήριαλ αλλά δεν καταφέρατε να κοιμηθείτε παραπάνω από 2-3 ώρες. Τελικά μήπως η μόνη λύση για την αντιμετώπιση της αϋπνίας είναι τα υπνωτικά χάπια; Πού πιστεύουν ότι οφείλεται το ενοχλητικό σύμπτωμα οι γιατροί με εναλλακτικές καταβολές; Ο Αλέξανδρος Λουπασάκης , ολιστικός γιατρός μας είπε: «Κάθε πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζεται στον άνθρωπο πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται συνολικά. Σημαίνει δηλαδή ότι πάσχει ταυτόχρονα το σώμα, ο νους και η ψυχή. Πάνω από όλα εγώ συστήνω να γίνεται σωστή αποτοξίνωση του εντέρου, του δέρματος και του ήπατος ώστε να διευκολύνεται ολόκληρη η λειτουργία του οργανισμού».
Τι να κάνει δηλαδή ένας άνθρωπος που δυσκολεύεται να κοιμηθεί και δεν θέλει να καταφύγει σε χημικά φάρμακα και δύσκολες εξετάσεις ; Υπάρχουν λύσεις προερχόμενες από την ολιστική ιατρική; Ο κύριος Λουπασάκης μας κάνει μερικές προτάσεις: «Η βελονοθεραπεία, κάποιες ασκήσεις αναπνοής αλλά και μείγματα βοτάνων με ηρεμιστική και αποτοξινωτική δράση μπορούν να βοηθήσουν πολύ. Τα μείγματα αυτά μπορεί να είναι από τσουκνίδα, βαλεριάνα, χαμομήλι, μελισσόχορτο, αχίναια και άλλα βότανα που μπορεί σήμερα να βρει κάποιος σε πολλά καταστήματα με τέτοια προϊόντα». 
Η άποψη της ολιστικής ιατρικής για την αϋπνία είναι λοιπόν ξεκάθαρα προσανατολισμένη προς τη γενική φροντίδα του σώματος και της ψυχής . Εάν όλη μας η ζωή καθορίζεται από σωστές επιλογές και υγιεινή διαβίωση , τότε και το πρόβλημα της αϋπνίας θα αντιμετωπιστεί με λίγα βότανα και πολύ χαμόγελο! 




http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=1463&amp;page=1

----------


## ROULA

Η Αdzik μας εχει απολυτο δικιο παιδια ειλικρινα η σωστη τροφη μπορει να γινει φαρμακο εχω δοκιμασει παλαιοτερα καποιες τροφες και οντως πιανουν..

----------


## Wintertimes

Ξεκινησα με 20 mg. 
Μετα απο 2 μηνες (αφου ημουν περδικι) τολμησα να παω κοντρα σε μεγαλη φοβια και δεν τα καταφερα. Μολις το ανεφερα στο γιατρο, μου το κανε 30. Με την παροδο των 30 ειχα γινει ενα απαθεστατο ατομο. Δεν αντεχα το τοσο αραλικι και μου το κανε ξανα 20. Μια μερα \"επεσα\" και τον πηρα τηλ. να του το πω. Κατευθειαν μου ειπε να το αυξησω. Δλδ με το πρωτο \"πεσιμο\", αυξηση??? Τωρα θα μου πειτε \"Τοτε γιατι του τηλεφωνησες\"? Δεν ξερω... Απο τοτε διεκοψα τις συνεδριες μου. Πηγα πολυ καλα με τα 20 κι οταν ενιωσα ετοιμη το \'κανα 15. Μετα απο δυο μηνες προσπαθησα για 10, αλλα δεν ενιωθα το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα. Ξανα 15 και μετα απο καιρο 10. Κανενα συμπτωμα, πηγαινα καλα. Ενα βημα πριν το στοχο, μα μου τυχαν σοβαρες καταστασεις. Καταστασεις που συμβαινουν μια φορα στη ζωη. Για μια δυσκολη μερα λοιπον, γκρεμιστηκαν ολα. Αρχισα να πεφτω 2 βδομαδες πριν και το αγχος ανεβαινε σιγα σιγα, μεχρι εκεινη τη μερα που λυγισα. Απο τοτε επεφτα, επεφτα... προσπαθουσα να κρατηθω...Τα καταφερνα και συγρονως ξεκινησα νεα θεραπεια ψυχαναλυσης η οποια ειχε να κανει με το παρελθον. Καθε φορα μετα τη συνεδρια ακολουθουσε μια δυσκολη μερα και συνερχομουν 2 μερες πριν την επομενη συνεδρια και ξανα τα ιδια, μεχρι που εφτασα στον πατο, δεν υπηρχε παραπερα, τα χα δωσει ολα. Με μεγαλη ντροπη πηρα 20 mg και φτου κι απ την αρχη. Τωρα νιωθω και παλι καλα, αλλα λυπαμαι γι αυτη την αυξηση, πρεπει να τα κοψω. Αν ηταν ο γιατρος, το ιδιο θα λεγε. \"Αυξησε\", \"Μειωσε\". Με μεγαλυτερη ευκολια και χωρις να το παλευω. Αν δεν το παλεψω θα μαι μια ζωη στην αυξομειωση και ποτε στον τερματισμο, γι αυτο και αποφευγω τους ψυχιατρους. Θελω π.χ. τωρα που ειμαι καλα να ξαναγινει 10, αλλα φοβαμαι...φοβαμαι μηπως δεν κανει...μηπως η αυξομειωση φερει βλαβη στον εγκεφαλο, δεν ξερω τι μπορει να κανει. Μιλαω για σωστη μειωση δλδ 15, 10 και αναρωτιεμαι αν ειναι καλο τοσο γρηγορα... Παιρνω 20mg δυο βδομαδες μονο, ειναι κριμα να τα ξανασυνηθισει ο οργανισμος... Δλδ θελω να την παλευω με 10 κι οταν ερχονται τα δυσκολα, να συνερχομαι με τα 20 για ενα μηνα και ξανα στα 10.  :Frown:

----------


## ROULA

ρωτησε κοπελα μου καποιον γιατρο και μην φοβασαι αν παθαινες κατι δεν θα στο ανεβαζε ο γιατρος οταν υπαρχει αναγκη μην ανησυχεις.Καποια στιγμη θα τα καταφερουμε και χωρις αυτα ξερω οτι τωρα αυτο μπορει να μας φανταζει αδυνατο αλλα καποια στιγμη θα τα καταφερουμε και ολα αυτα θα ειναι ενας εφιαλτης που θα αποτελει παρελθον..

----------


## ROULA

Aντουλα μου σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ και δημοσια για τα εμαιλ τα εστειλα και στον μπισμπικι και ενθουσιαστηκε!!!!!

----------


## Adzik

α..ωραια... χαιρομαι...μακαρι μεχρι το καλοκαιρι Ρουλακι μου να εχουμε καταφερει ολοι να νιωσουμε καλητερα.....
...να παμε και ολοι μαζι για κανενα μπανιο βρε αδελφε...:P

----------


## margo44

Kαλησπερα σε ολους. 

Eγω ξεκινησα θεραπεια με ομοιοπαθητκη εδω και 2 μηνε. Kυριως επειδη η θεωρια της με καλυπτε πολυ παραπανω. Nιωθω πολυ καλυτερα και θα το συνηστουσα σε οσους θελουν να αποφυγουν την διαρκη ληψη φαρμακων και το ρισκο που αυτα επιφερουν.
Kαλη τυχη σε ολους μας!

----------


## angelinadance

margo,

ποιο φαρμακο σου εδωσε ο ομοιοπαθητικος? εγω ξεκιναω απο αυριο και μου εδωσε για πρωτη φορα (κανω ομοιοπαθητικη κατα καιρους εδω και 12 χρονια για τους πανικους), το argentum nitricum.
ελπιζω να δω κι εγω βελτιωση...

----------


## margo44

Kαλησπερα Angelinadance, 

o ομοιοπαθητικος μου εδωσε Staphysagria αλλα το φαρμακο ειναι συγκεκριμενο για καθε ατομο μετα απο ενα interview που σου παιρνει ρωτωντας διαφορα (προτιμησεις, γευσεις).

Ξεκινησα ομοιπαθητικη επειδη ειχα ακουσει τα καλυτερα απο στενο συγγενικο μου προσωπο και επειδη δεν ηθελα με τιποτα να μπλεξω με ανχολυτικα κ τετοια. Tο μονο που ειχα παρει στις αρχες ειναι 3 μισο lexotanil. 

Eχω δει μεγαλη βελτιωση! Σιγουρα και εσυ θα δεις αν φυσικα ειναι καλος ο γιατρος .

----------


## xmark

ΜΗΝ ΤΡΟΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΩΝ, Η ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΩΝ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΙΤΕΡΕΣ

----------


## BurnOut

Ξεκίνησα Seroxat εδώ και μια εβδομάδα χωρίς καμία παρενέργεια απο τις χιλιάδες που αναφέρει το φυλάδιο.
Τουλάχιστον χωρίς να μπορώ να αντιληφθώ σαφώς καμία.

Πάιρνω μισό (10mg) για τις πρώτες 10 μέρες και μετά θα ανέβω στο ένα χαπάκι τη μέρα (20mg) για δύο μήνες και βλέπουμε.

Ο γιατρός μου ορκίζεται σε ότι έχει και δεν έχει ότι στον ένα μήνα, θα γελάω και θα λέω \"¨γιατί δεν μου τα δινες νωρίτερα\"

Εχω κόψει εντελώς καφέδες-τσάγια, μέιωσα το τσιγάρο στα 5-10 τη μέρα, τρώω ελαφρά τα βράδυα, πίνω το πολύ 2 ποτήρια κρασί, κάνα φασκόμηλο, τίλιο - τέτοια ροφήματα, πάω κάνα γυμναστήριο, περπατάω όσο πιο πολύ μπορώ και εδώ και από τότε που ξεκίνησα το seroxat σταμάτησα και τη κάναβη.

Στο χέρι του είναι;

----------


## Φοίβη

Μπράβο σου BurnOut! Φαίνεσαι πολύ αποφασισμένος. Καλή συνέχεια και δύναμη!

----------


## lidman

Gia se olous. eimai neos se ayto to forum alla ayta pou lete einai poly endiaferonta. re paidia eperna to seroxat 3 xronia.to ekopsa 5 mines kai tora taleporoume pali apo kriseis panikou kai ta loipa.to ksanarxisa edo kai ena mina kai kalytereyo alla akoma den exo ginei telios kala. exei kaneis kapoia analogi empeiria?
voitheia please giati exo kai mia koumparia na kano se 2 mines kai thelo na eimai jet!!

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

καταρχην εφοσον λεει ο γιατρος μας κατι πρεπει να τον ακουμε και οχι να κανουμε του κεφαλιου μας...εγω διαβαζα στο ιντερνετ παρενεργειες των χαπιων και στο τελος απο το φοβο εφτασα να πιστευω οτι εχω μανια..απλα δεν πρεπει να κοιταμε τις παρενεργειες.αν μας συμβει κατι σοβαρο ενημερωνουμε το γιατρο μας.δεν αυξομειωνουμε τις δοσεις μονοι μας γιατι μπορει να πισωγυρισουμε..τα εχω κανει ολα αυτα και το λεω.seroxat επαιρνα 1 χρονο,δεν ειχα καμια παρενεργεια και ειχα γινει περδικι.απο τα καλυτερα αντικαταθλιπτικα απ\'οσο ξερω.lidman υποφερω απο κρισεις πανικου 6 χρονια..μια ειμαι καλα μια χαλια.εχω παρει πολλααντικαταθλιπτικα αλλα τωρα με τον καταλληλο γιατρο και το καταλληλο φαρμακο τερμα πιστευω θα το ξεπερασω..βαλτο στοχο!!!!!

----------


## lidman

Poly kala ta les zouzounitsa. kai ego ton exo polla xronia ayto to vraxna alla afou ta katafera tin proti fora sigoura tha ta katafero kai tora. to seroxat me exei voithisei para poly kai eixa vrei ti zoi mou otan to eperna. 
meta epeidi eniotha poly kala, pistepsa oti therapeytika alla meta apo 5 mines to systima krakare....
kala milame einai apaisio to synaisthima pou kanathymithika meta apo peripou 3 xronia pos einai oi kriseis kai olo ayto to paketo. me pige poly piso, alla pleon epeidi ksero ti exo i epanafora mou einai poly kali.apo mera se mera vlepo diafora.
Apla elpizo poly syntoma na eimai opos eipes kai esy perdiki!! 
Kali dynami se olous paidia, mi masate.

----------


## LOSTRE

Το seroxat 20mg,το παίρνω εδώ και 6 χρόνια σχεδόν...Στο μεσοδιάστημα είχα δοκιμάσει και άλλα αντικαταθλιπτικά αλλά δεν με βοήθησαν όσο αυτό...Βασικα το παίρνω για τους πανικούς...Είναι πολύ καλό -τουλάχιστον σ\'εμένα-και εχω σταθεροποιηθεί αρκετά καλά...

----------


## LOSTRE

φυσικά δεν είναι μόνο στο χέρι των φαρμάκων η βελτίωση που βλέπουμε,αλλα παίζουν ρόλο και ψυχοκοινωνικοί παράγοντες...Η εργασία,μια σχεση,αποφυγη στρεσσογόνων καταστάσεων και γενικα συμβάντων που μπορει να χαλάσουν την διαθεση και να εχουμε υποτροπή..Εξάλλου τα ψυχικά νοσήματα έχουν βιολογικοψυχοκοινωνικο υπόβαθρο...
Πάντως τα φαρμακα βοηθούν τα μέγιστα...και υποστηρικτικά μια ψυχοθεραπεία αν χρείαζεται...
Αλλά σε θεραπευτή που να μην είναι κατα των φαρμακων..Γιατί αν ίναι τότε θα θελει να σε βαλει στολουκι των επισκέψεων καιτης τσέπης του..
Έχω μια γνωστή ψυχολόγο που όταν οι πελάτες της χρειάζονται φρμακα,τους παραπέμπει σε ψυχίατρο...

----------


## MADRAGORAS

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΙΔΕΟΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΡΩΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΦΛΑΣΙΕΣ ΠΗΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΧΑΝΑΧ REMERON ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΙΟΜΟΥΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΑΔΙΑΚΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΩΣΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΥΣΙ ΕΦΑΓΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΡΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥΔΩΣΕ ΤΟ SEROXAT ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΑΦΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΤΟΣΗ ΑΥΤΟΠΕΠΟΙΘΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ 150 ΚΙΛΑ ΤΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΑ ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΕΞΙ ΘΕΕΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑ Η ΘΕΩΡΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΕΕΙ ΟΙ ΧΟΝΤΡΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΩΡΑΙΟΙ ΧΑΧΑΧΑ .ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑΥΩ ΞΕΧΝΑΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΟΦΗ ΣΤΡΕΣΑΡΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΕΚΟΨΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΑ ΡΑΔΙΚΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΑΓΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΜΑΖΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ .ΠΕΡΝΩ ΜΙΣΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΜΙΣΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΣΟ ΒΡΑΔΙ .ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΕΡΟΧΑΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΧΑΣΜΟΥΡΗΤΑ ΜΕ ΑΝΑΤΡΙΧΙΛΕΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΧΙΧΙΙΙΧΚΑΙ ΤΕΝΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΕΞΟΥΑΛΙΚΟΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΥΟ ΩΡΕΣ ΕΡΩΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΣΩ Ε ΕΚΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΣΙΝΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΛΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΟΠΕΔΟ ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΤΟΧΩ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΔΙΕΚΟΞΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΚΛΠ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΑΝ ΤΟΤΕ ΟΙ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ Η ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΙΣΩ .ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΒΗΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΑΓΑΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΑΔΙΚΩΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΙΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΧΑΠΑΚΙΑ ΕΚΕΙΝ ΤΡΥΠΙΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΙΝΣΟΥΛΙΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΝΙΩΘΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΑΒΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΑΥΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΔΟΞΑ ΤΟΝ ΘΕΟ .Α ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΝΕΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΤΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟ ΜΕ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΕΙ ΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΟΞΑ ΤΟΝ ΘΕΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ :Wink:

----------


## maria...

paidia kai go mia apo ta idia.oso kian den h8ela na blekso me farmaka tetia eblexa.na sas sisti8w kiolas eimai h maria 28 eton. :Smile:  k ipofero apo kriseis panikou!

----------


## katarina

Και εγώ έχω πάρει seroxat και δεν διάβασα καν τις παρενέργειες
για να μην μπω σε αυτό το λούκι να ξέρω τι μπορεί να πάθω.
Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι το πήρα για 8 μήνες και όταν αισθάνθηκα αρκετά ήρεμη το έκοψα. Κάποια στιγμή ένοιωσα την ανάγκη και ξεκίνησα πάλι και μετά από 6 μήνες πάλι το σταμάτησα. Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι αυτό που λέει και ο nadragoras ότι ας μην στεναχωριόμαστε γιατί τουλάχιστον έχουμε την βοήθεια της επιστήμης. 
Προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω τίποτα κακό να συμβουλευόμαστε τον γιατρό και το φάρμακο που μας δίνει στον δρόμο προς την ισορροπία μας. Φανταστείτε όσοι έχουν μυωπία να αρνούνταν να βάλουν γυαλιά. !!!!!!!

----------


## maria...

exeis dikio katarina an einai na ginw opws s prwta 8a ta oernw gia mia zoh an xriastei.se poses meres pianoun shmera einai h deyterh mera pou pira apo miso xapi.popo eimai kommatia akoma na sinel8o

----------


## katarina

Μου φαίνεται ή σου γράφω απο 2 πλευρές?????????????

Λοιπόν τα seroxat πιάνουν σε 14 μέρες. Μιλάω για πλήρη ισχύ. Τώρα το γεγονος ότι είσαι κομμάτια δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο παρά το ότι τώρα ο οργανισμός σου σε βρίσκει πιό χαλαρή και προσπαθεί να ισορροπήσει και επειδή του χρειάζεται καύσιμο = ενέργεια , σε νυστάζει , σε κάνει να νιώθεις κουρασμένη. Σε λίγες μέρες θα είσαι καλύτερα. Απλά προσπάθησε να ανταποκριθείς στο κάλεσμα του οργανισμού σου. Μην πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου για τίποτα εάν είσαι κουρασμένη.Απλά κοσμήσου. 
Είναι ένα φάρμακο που είναι γνωστό με γνωστά και καλά αποτελέσματα. Σε αυτό να είσαι σίγουρη. Και ούτε είναι ανάγκη να το παίρνεις μια ζωή. 
Κάτι άλλο????

----------


## maria...

oxi me boi8hes poli kai 8a prospa8iso na mhn to skeutome allo.filakia kai perastika mou /mas.

----------


## katarina

Ένα μικρό μυστικό ....επειδή είναι αδύνατο να μην σκεφεσαι κάτι , αφού και μόνο που προσπαθείς να μην το σκεφτεσαι ήδη το σκεφεσαι .......το μυστικό είναι να απασχολείς το μυαλό σου με άλλη σκεψη..... κάνε ότι είναι δυνατόν να απασχολείς το μυαλό σου με κάτι άλλο.

----------


## maria...

ok to ksero auto kano ixix

----------


## MADRAGORAS

γεια σας παιδια σας ειχα πει οτι αρχισα πριν ενα μηνα το σεροξατ και το αποτελεσμα ειναι να ξαχασω τι ειχα και ξεχναγα μα μπενω και στο σαιταποτι καταλαβατε ειμαι τζαμι μια αρχισα και διαιτα χαχχα ποδηλασια κανω ο χειμονετος μαρια διαβασα τα ποστ σου δεν εχουμε τιποτα ειμαστε καλα δοξα τον θεο ολοι οι ανθρωποι ποια κατι περνουν για να ειναι καλα εχτεσ ακουγα στις ειδησεις πλεον 1 ατα δυο παιδια εχουν ανχος καταθλιψη κλπ εμ λεο τι να κανω ειμαι και γω ενας συχρονος ανθρωπος με αμαξι τρια μηχανακια 3 κινητα τεσσερισ υπολογιστες 5τηλεκοντρολ και ανχοσ ιδεοψυχαναγκασμους και φοβιες μια χαρα δηλαδη δεν μας λειπει τιποτα και ολα τωρα οπως ειπα ειμαι τζαμι και βλεπω την ευχαριστη πλευρα της ζωης καμια φορα ο ανωμαλος ξεχναω τι εχω περασει τοσα και λεω γαμοτο ναχα μια ψιλομελανχολια τωρα χιιχιχχιχιχιχχιχι 
α παιδια μην σας δουλευοθν με ψυχαναλισεις και μπουρδες πολλα πραγματα ειναι χημεια και μονο χημεια το 90τις εκατο και αφου πατε στον ψυχολογο σιγουρα θα σας λεει προχωρα πας καλυτερα δεν χρειαζεσαι καμια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη αιστανεστε λιγο χαι και σε μια μερα αντε παλι τα ιδια την παλευεις και ετσι μην μπλεξεις με φαρμακα σας λενε τριχες θα χαλασεται μια περιουσια και θαστε σαν ουφο εξαρτημενοι αποτον καθε κομπογιαννιτη ο σωστος γιατρος ειναι ο ψυχιατρος και αυτος ναναι δικος σας ανθρωπος .ελεος δηλαδη παιζουν και κανουν πειραματα με εμας .λοιπον για να παρουμε τα πανω μας μαρακι πανω τους αντε καλοκαιρι ειναι να πας διακοπες να ευχαριστηθεις αντε καρδουλα μου μμμμακια σολους κατερινα μμμακια δεν σας ξερω αλλα σας αγαπω γιατι σας αισθανομαι .και μην ξεχνατε μας αγαπαει και ενας αλλος που τον θυμομαστε καθε πασχα μονο . :Big Grin:

----------


## MADRAGORAS

παιδια το email το βλεπεται οιποιος θελει ειναι επροσδεκτος μην φοβαστε δεν ειμαι ουτε γκομενοβοσκος ουτε ψυχολογος ενας απο μας ειμαι μμμακια σολους

----------


## maria...

και μεις σε αγαπαμε εισαι πολυ γλικος.εμενα η ψυχολογος μ με βοη8ησε πολυ πριν 10 χρονια π ειχα πολυ δυσκολη εφηβια κ την εμπιστευομαι,μου ειπε να κανω την 8ερπαιεα με τα φαρμακα δεν μ ειπε να μην τα παρω απλα 8ελει να με βοη8ησει να ζω και χωρις αυτα.μονο τα σεροξατ περνει γιατι απο τι ειδα περνουν πολα.εγω μονο λιγα νευρακια παραπανο ειχα κ ανχος τπτ αλλο.και τα σεροξατ σκευτικα πολυ να τα απρω δεν ειχα ξαναπαρει ποτε φαρμακα τετιου ειδους,

----------


## maria...

και γω εχω τα κιλακια μ μην ανισηχεις αλλα με την ταλεπορια το καλο ειναι οτι αρχισα να χανω και με τα φαρμακα τα σεροξατ δλδ δεν σκευτομε κα8ολου το φαγητο μονο απο αναγη αν εχουν αρχισει να δρουνε γιατι τα περνω μονο 6 μερες.

----------


## MADRAGORAS

ναι μα θα μαθεις και χωρις αυτα απο μονη σου εγω απο τοτε που πηγα σε εναν γιατρο και μοθ δοσε τα σεροξατ μου ειπε παρτα και αμα χρειαστεις ξαναελα ε δεν ξαναπηγα οπτε περνω αναποδες το αρχιζω και μετα το ξεχναω απο μονο του και παντα στη αρχη νιωθω λιγο βαρεμαρα τεμπελια η λιγο τσιτομενος μετα ομως μια χαρα εσυ θα το ρυθμιζεις να κοιταξεις και τον θυροειδη σου οποτε ευκαιρησης και αυτο δεν το λενε οι ψυχοτετοιοι πχ ο αδελοσ μου και η νυφη μου ειχαν θυρεοειδη και τωρα περνουν και αυτοι απο ενα χαπακι εφορου ζοης το ταφ 4 
ειναι οπως το κρυωμα αμα βλεπεις οτι αρρωστησες περνεις αντιβιωση ε αμα βλεπεις οτι εχεις ανχος κλπ περνεις ρο φαρμακο σου

----------


## maria...

ναι μ ειπαν οτι κατι παιζει με τον 8ιροηδη μ και 8α το ψαξω εκλεισα ειδη ραντευου,αλλα αν εχω ιροηδη αδικα περνω ανχολιτικα.μου προτειναν να παο σε καπιο κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας για να βρω καποιον να μου τα γραφει τα φαρμακα να μ ανοιξουν φακελο κλπ αλλα δεν μαρεσει αυτη η ιδεα.λες να τα περνω κ οποτε τα σταματαω και υποτροπιαζω να πηγενω σε εφιμερευων ψυχ να μ τα ξαναγραψει?

----------


## MADRAGORAS

χαχααχχααχ βρε τι λες ? ακου κοιτα τον θυροειδη σου αμα εχεις το 90τισ εκατο ειναι απο αυτο
και δευτερον εγω περνω σεροξατ αμα καλυτερευο το ξεχναω και δεν το περνω αμα δω τα σκουρα το ξαναρχιζω δεν παω σε εφημερευον ψυχιατρειο η ψυχολογο σιγα το φαρμακο χωρις κοκκινη γραμμη ειναι παω στην φαρκακοπειο μου και αμα βρεθω στο ικα η οπυ ειναι ο συζηγος ασφαλισμενοσ το γραφεις και πας και το πληρωνεις ασε που στην αρχη μουχε γραξει δεκα κουτια ναχω χωρις συμετοχη χωρις να πληρωσω τιποτα και τ κεντρα ψυχικης υγειας και στο ικα να πας στο γραφουνε εγω βαζω την μανα μου στον οειραια και παει και τα γραφει αμα βαριεμαι και μενω σπετσες μην ανχωνεσαι ουτε ειναι τρελοφαρμακο απλα ειναι κατι σαν βιταμινες χημεια του εκγεφαλου

----------


## maria...

ειμαι χωρισμενη αχαχαχα και ειμαι στον ογα ασφαλισμενη.δεν ξερω που να παω να με συμβουκλεψει καποιος για τις δωσεις κ εχω φρικαρει.

----------


## MADRAGORAS

ακου δεν ειμαι γιατρος τις πρωτες τρεις μερες περνε μισο καθε βραδυ μετα τις τρεις μερες περνε και μισο καθε πρι και μετα τεσερισ μερεσ μισο καθε μεσημερι καθε μεσημερι αυτη ειναι η δοση που περνω εγω μισο πρωι μισο μεσημερι και μισο βραδυ αλλα στην αρχη αν αιστανθεις κατι μην τα σταματησεις μετα την τδετερη βδομαδα οποσ ειπε και η κατερινα τελος ολα αλλα και παλι μην το σταματησεις κανε μια θεραπεια κανα δυομισαμηνο και μετα παλι το ελατωνεις σταδιακα οπωσ το αρχιζες δεν χρειαζεται τρελες δοσεις να δεισ με μισο μισο μισο θασαι μια χαρα και αν θες και ενα το βραδυ αργοτερα αν δεν δεισ αλλαγη οχι παραπανω θα γινεις ο κεντερης μετα χαχαχαχα και πηγενε στον ογα να σου γραψουν εκει χωρις συμετοχη νομιζω γινεται θα ρωτησω και εγω

----------


## maria...

οκ αλλα δεν περνω τοσο πολυ μονο μισο το πρωι και ηδη νιο8ω καλυτερα μετα απο 6 μερες.

----------


## MADRAGORAS

εμ ειδες εσυ να το κανονιζεις αντε παω να κανω μαμ τε λεμε φιλακια

----------


## maria...

ναι φιλακια αλλα απο τι καταλαβα αν με ξαναπιασει κριση πανικου τα σεροξατ δεν8α βοη8ησουν ε?αρα πρεπει να εχω και καποια για τις δυσκολες ωρες γιατι οι τελευταιοι 2 ποανικοι μ ηταν πολυ δυσκολοι.

----------


## maria...

επισησ σημερα μουδιαζει το αριστερο μου χερι.καλο αυτο η κακο?οταν εμ πιανουν κρισες μου μουδιαζουν χερια ποδια οχι μονο το αριστερο.

----------


## katarina

Κουκλίτσα αυτά δεν είναι τίποτα . μπορει και να το παθαινες αλλες φορες και να μην το προσεχες. Και εγω νομιζα διαφορα οταν τα ποδια μου μουδιαζανε η τα χερια μου η το αυτί μου.
Μην δινεις σημασια ...............

----------


## maria...

ok μπικε και ενα κουνουπι στο αυτι μου αχχαχαχαχ.εχεις δικιο κ ειμαι σιγουρη οτι ειμαι υγιεστατη.μαρεσει πολυ η ζωη δεν 8ελω να πα8ενω διαφορες μπουρδες τετιες χχιχιχι.
παντος βλεπω κ πολλες ταινιες 8ριλερ παντα εβλεπα οπως και τωρα στο δωδ.ευχομε να μην με επιρεασουν τωρα π μου τυχε αυτη η κατασταση,
τον αυγουστο φεθγω διακοπες με τον μικρο κ τους γονεις μ σε ενος 8ειου μ το ξενοδοχει σε ενα υπεροχο νησι.ευχομε να μην εμ πιασει καμια κριση εκει κ γινω ρομποα.αχαχ

----------


## katarina

Να βλέπεις και να μιλάς και γενικά να κάνεις πράγματα που σου αρέσουν ή τουλάχιστον που σε ενοχλούν λιγότερο. 
Όσο για τις διακοπές βρες γιατρό να σου δώσει κάτι επι πλέον , έτσι ρε παιδί μου για την σιγουριά , να το έχεις στην τσάντα σου.

----------


## MADRAGORAS

μαρακι τι κανεις να σε ρωτησω μονο πανικο εχεις

----------


## MADRAGORAS

παντως και με το σεροξατ φευγουν οι κρισεις πανικου μηπως να επερνες αλλο μισο χαπι?

----------


## MADRAGORAS

ενα θεμα που με στεναχωρει ξερω οτι στο σαιτ υπαρχουν ψυχολογοι και βλεπουν οτι δεν εχεις λευτα να πας καπου να ρωτησεις δοσεις κλπ ειναι κριμα ο στιγνος επαγγελματισμος θα μου πειται επαγγελματιες ειναι ε και γω ειμαι σε αλλο τομεα αν μου ζητησουν κατι το δινω ευχαριστως αμα δεν εχει καποιος.και δεν μπορει τες παντων

----------


## maria...

ετσι ειναι δυστιχως αλλα 9α παω σε εφημερευον να μου πει.τι ενοεις αν με επιανε μονο πανικος?λιγο το εχεις?ειχα ταση φυγης,αναγουλα,αδυναμια,ζα αδα,διαροια,φοβο,δυσπνια και μ ερχοτανε τρελα.ολα αυτα ειναιχ αρακτηριστικα της κρισης πανικου μου ειπαν οι γιατροι οι ψυχιατροι κ η ψυχολογος μου.παντος τα σεροξαν νομιζω με επιασαν .δεν στεναχοριεμαι για τπτ πλεον μονο για το αν εφαγε το παιδι μ αν ειναι οκ κλπ .για τα βασικα οχι για το κα8ετι οπως πρωταα.αν εβλεπα εναν κοκο σκονεις στο τραπεζι π.χ ανχονομουν κ δεν μπορουσα να κοιμη8ω αχαχαχ

----------


## MADRAGORAS

ειχα παθει και εγω κανα δυο παλια και ξερω μην ανυσηχεις θα γινεις περδικι ναι να πας κοριτσι μου να σου γραψουνε

----------


## maria...

nai εσυ γιατι ομως περνεις σεροξατ?8α παω δεν το αφηνω μαρεσει πολυ η ζωη κ 8ελω να την χαρω.

----------


## katarina

Καλημέρα Μαρία....................................

Ελπίζω σήμερα να είσαι ακόμη καλυτερα//////////.............///////////

----------


## maria...

ναι ειμαι χ8ες ειχα εναν μικρο πανικο αλλα τον ξεπερασα γρηγορα.σκευτομαι οτι χ8ες νευριασα ελαχιστα κ το βραδι εμ επιασε πανικος εστω κ πολυ μικρουλης δλδ οποτε νιο8ω πιο εντονα 8α πρεπει σιγουρα να εχω παρει το σεροξατ διαφορετικα 8α με πιανουν πανιοι συνεχια?τοσο ευεσ8ητη ειμαι?τελικα εβγαλα συμπερασμα οσοι ειναι σαν εμενα στην 8εση μ πρεπει να ειμαστε πολυ ευεσ8ητη αν8ρωποι.

----------


## maria...

και κατι αλλο απο τοτε με ολη αυτη την φαση ωρε ωρες εχω εκριξεις μεγαλης χαρας και αλλες ψιλο8υμονω.ειναι νορμαλ αυτο?

----------


## katarina

Όλα μια χαρά είναι , έχε υπόψη σου ότι ο θυμός είναι ένα σκαλοπάτι καλύτερος απο τις κρίσεις. Συναισθηματικά εννοώ. Μετά απο τον θυμό μπορεί να πας από την απογοήτευση μετά στην βαρεμάρα μετά στην ελπίδα.....να θυμάσαι ότι για να φτάσεις στην χαρά θα περάσεις πρώτα από μερικά άλλα συναισθήματα που δεν θα είναι ο &lt;&lt;στόχος σου&gt;&gt; αλλά θα είσαι σωστα στην διαδρομή για την χαρά...

----------


## maria...

καλα ποτε 8α εμ πιασουν τα σεροξατ?μαλλον 8ελω δωση για ελεφαντα δεν εξηγητε αλιως.τωρα ειμαι καλυτερα μονο δυσπνια εχω ευτιχως.

----------


## maria...

ok με πιασανε τελικα αλλα σημερα νιο8ω λιγο αδια8ετη οχι ομως οπως πρωτα καμια σχεση. τωρα 8α παω για γυμναστικη ευχομαι να κανει να γυμναζομαι.

----------


## nirida

καλησπερα κι απο μενα!θα ηθελα να πω στην Μαρια για το seroxat...το επαιρνα κι εγω και τοτε με βοηθησε πολυ,απλα κανει γυρω στον ενα μηνα και κατι για να πιασει τελειως και να διωξει τις κρισεις πανικου.εμενα μου ειχαν δωσει και κατι αλλα ηρεμιστικα για να τα παιρνω μαζι με το seroxat οταν θα παθαινω κρισεις...η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν τα χρησιμοποιησσ εκεινα καθολου.επαιρνα μισο για 1 βδομαδα για να συνηθισει ο οργανισμος το φαρμακο και μετα 1 καθε πρωι.τις 2 πρωτες βδομαδες ειχα ψιλοαναγουλες,τρεμουλο και ανορεξια καμια φορα αλλα αυτα κρατησαν μονο 2 εβδομαδες οπως ειπα μετα ειχα τις παρενεργειες που μου ειχε πει ο γιατρος απο την αρχη.1)αυξημενη ορεξη.ηθελα να τρωω παραπανω απο οτι συνηθως και κυριως γλυκα,ειχα βαλει 8 κιλα σε εξι μηνες που τα επαιρνα και 2)δεν ειχα οργασμο αλλα και οταν ειχα ερχοταν μετα απο πολυ κοπο και δεν ηταν κανονικος οργασμος.αυτα τα δυο ειχα σαν παρενεργειες και κρατησαν οσο κρατησε η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.δεν σου προκαλουν εξαρτηση και ουτε σε αποβλακωνουν.ειναι ελαφριας μορφης αντικαταθλιπτικα.αυτα σου τα γραφω γιατι καταλαβαινω την αγωνια σου με τα φαρμακα τη ιδια ειχα κι εγω και χειροτερη μη σου πω.τις ξεπερασα τοτε τις κρισεις πανικου και μετα ημουν μια χαρα.βεβαια πρεπει να συνδυαζεται απο ψυχοθεραπεια και δυστηχως εγω δεν επεσα σε καλο ψυχοθεραπευτη και δεν με βοηθησε σε αυτον τον τομεα που ειναι και ο σημαντικοτερος γιατι με τα φαρμακα τα συμπτωματα φευγουν και οι κρισεις φευγουν αλλα για να μην επανελθουν πρεπει να τα χτυπησεις στην ριζα τους και αυτο γινεται με την ψυχοθεραπεια.τωρα που σας γραφω εχω μερικους μηνες που παθαινω ξανα κρισεις πανικου σε σημειο παλι να απιφευγω μερη και καταστασεις που φοβαμαι οτι θα μου τις προκαλεσουν..σκεφτομαι να παω ξανα σε γιατρο και να ξεκινησω παλι τα φαρμακα αλλα το κυριοτερο να βρω καποιον για ψυχοθεραπεια σωστη για να τελειωσει μια και καλη αυτο το μαρτυριο.δυστηχως επειδη το εχω ψαξει πολυ και εχω διαβασει πολυ ισως ειναι μια ασθενεια που κραταει χρονια...φευγει κι ερχεται...δεν ξερω αλλα ελπιζω ακομα οτι μπορει και να ξανανιωσω το αισθημα της απολυτης ελευθεριας που ειχα πριν γνωρισω τον φοβο και με σημαδεψει σε οτι και αν κανω.ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα λιγακι με τις αποριες για το seroxat και αν χρειαστεις οτιδηποτε μπορεις να μου γραψεις...
κουραγιο σε ολους παιδια κι εγω τα ξαναπερναω τωρα και ειναι βασανιστηκο πολυ

----------


## maria...

και γω μια χαρα τα παω αρχισαν να με πιανουν και 8α τα απρω οσο χριαστει σευχαρηστω πολυ κοπελα μου..δεν με ξαναπιασαν κρισεις πανικου νιο8ω τελια αλλα μου εχουν κοψει καπως την ορεξη.

----------


## nirida

χαιρομαι που αρχισαν να σε πιανουν και ναι να τα παρεις οσο χρειαστει.οσο για το οτι σου εκοψαν την ορεξη ισως στον καθενα να φερνουν διαφορετικες παρανεργειες η\' ισως να περασει σε λιγες μερες αυτο.το σημαντικοτερο ειναι πως σταματησαν οι κρισεις πανικου :Smile:

----------


## maria...

ναι ηλικρινα σταματησαν εντελως.και πυστεω παιζει σιμασια που μονη μου βρικα την ριζα και το πολεμισα μεσα μου.και πυστευω επισης οτι ειμαι η μονη που ειχα τοσο εντονους πανικους εβγαζα τα εντερα μου διαρια ακομα και πανω μου ηταν σε υπερβολικα οξη βα8μο οι πανικοι μου ασε π λιπο8ιμαγα κιολας.ευτιχος τωρα ειμαι πιο καλα απο ποτε ολα μου πανε καλα υπεροχα και μακαρι ολα τα παιδια εδω να ειναι σαν εμενα και να μην πονανε.
με προβληματιζει ομως κατι αλλο.εχω αυπνιες ψιλες και ειμαισ την τσιτα συνεχια να κανω δουλεις να ειναι ολα κα8αρα και στην αντελεια να γυμναζομαι συνεχια κλπ μπα σε καλο μου.λετε στο τελος να με πιασει καμια κριση και να με αφησει στον ντοπο?λολ

----------


## nirida

οχι καλη μου μη φοβασαι ισως σε εσενα οι παρενεργειες των φαρμακων να ειναι υπερενταση...ξερω οτι απο την κριση πανικου ο μονος φοβος για να μεινεις στον τοπο ειναι να εχεις προβλημα καρδιας και να φοβηθεις τοσο πολυ που να προκαλεσεις ανακοπη...και παλι δλδ δεν θα πας απο την κριση αλλα απο την προβληματικη καρδια...μη φοβασαι γι αυτο...χαιρομαι ειλικρινα που πας καλα αλλα επειδη το περασα δυο φορες και τωρα μαλλον και τριτη θα σου πω να βρεις πραγματικα την ριζα και να την χτυπησεις αλυπητα για να μη σου ξαναπαρουσιαστει γιατι κι εγω οταν περνουσαν οι πανικοι με τα φαρμακα ελεγα τωρα τελος το εμαθα,το παλευω και το νικαω αλλα να που μου ξανατυχε αλλα εγω ξερω οτι δεν ειχα βρει την ριζα...οποτε τωρα που εισαι ετσι βαρα κοπελα μου και να ειναι η πρωτη και τελευταια φορα που περνας το μαρτυριο αυτο...α και να πεις στον γιατρο σου για την υπερενταση ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα σε καθησυχασει και οτι μαλλον ειναι απο τα φαρμακα...

----------


## maria...

οκ σευχαρηστω πολυ.σχεδον εναν μηνα χωρις πανικους ειμαι πολυ ευτιχησμενη.........κοιτα αυτα κοβονται σιγα σιγα.εμενα ο γιατρος μ ειπε οτι πρεπει να τα περνω 2 χρονια και εχω σκοπο να το κανω .μονο τοτε 8α εχω 8εραπευτει εντελως και μονο τοτε κ με συμβουλη γιατρου 8α τα κοψω σιγα σιγα.δεν ρισκαρω να με ξαναπιασει πανικος γιατι ηλικρινα οι τελευταιοι πανικοι μου αλαξαν κυριολεκτικα τον αδοξαστο πραγματικα........

----------


## Thrasher

Νιώθω φόβο για πολλά πράματα!και αυτό μου έχει βγει σε άγχος.όταν δίνω μαθήματα κάνω συνεχώς επαναλήψεις γιατί νομίζω ότι τα έχω ξεχάσει,μετά κοίταζα επανηλημένα αν ειναι κλειδωμένη η πόρτα ή αν ήταν κλειστές οι ηλεκτρικές συσκευές όταν έφευγα για κάπου είτε κοντινα είτε μακρία.Αυτά όμως τα ξεπέρασα.Πριν λίγο καιρό είχα πόνους στο κεφάλι μου και ζαλάδες και νόμιζα ότι μπορεί να είχα κάτι κακό.Πήγα σε τρεις γιατρούς και μου είπαν ότι είναι αυχενικό και ότι έχεις κακή στάση στον ύπνο και όταν κάθεσει σε γραφείο.Εμένα όμως μου έγινε έμμονή ιδέα ότι κάτι έχω στο κεφάλι και όλο και το σκεφτομαι.Τι να κάνω?

----------


## Thrasher

Νιώθω φόβο για πολλά πράματα!και αυτό μου έχει βγει σε άγχος.όταν δίνω μαθήματα κάνω συνεχώς επαναλήψεις γιατί νομίζω ότι τα έχω ξεχάσει,μετά κοίταζα επανηλημένα αν ειναι κλειδωμένη η πόρτα ή αν ήταν κλειστές οι ηλεκτρικές συσκευές όταν έφευγα για κάπου είτε κοντινα είτε μακρία.Αυτά όμως τα ξεπέρασα.Πριν λίγο καιρό είχα πόνους στο κεφάλι μου και ζαλάδες και νόμιζα ότι μπορεί να είχα κάτι κακό.Πήγα σε τρεις γιατρούς και μου είπαν ότι είναι αυχενικό και ότι έχεις κακή στάση στον ύπνο και όταν κάθεσει σε γραφείο.Εμένα όμως μου έγινε έμμονή ιδέα ότι κάτι έχω στο κεφάλι και όλο και το σκεφτομαι.Τι να κάνω?

----------


## nirida

maria φυσικα και θα κανεις καλα να ακολουθησεις τις συμβουλες του γιατρου σου...ξερω οτι αυτα τα φαρμακα για να ισσοροπισουν την σεροτονινη στον εγκεφαλο θελουν τουλαχιστον 6 μηνες για να πιασουν αλλα ο καθε γιατρος αναλογα με την παθηση κρινει για ποσο καιρο θα τα παρεις και αν σου ειπε 2 χρονια τοτε αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο για σενα και φυσικα θα τα κοψεις οταν και οπως σου πει εκεινος για να εισαι εξασφαλισμενη οτι ολα θα πανε καλα και δεν θα βγουν αποτομα απο τον οργανισμο...

----------


## nirida

thrasher για να γραφεις εδω μαλλον ηδη ξερεις τι πρεπει να κανεις.πηγαινε σε εναν ψυχιατρο και πες ολα αυτα που νιωθεις.εγω οταν ξεκινησαν οι φοβιες ειχα παει σε ενα σωρο γιατρους...επειδη ενιωθα ταχυκαρδιες πηγα σε καρδιολογο.επειδη ενιωθα κομπο στο λαιμο πηγα σε ωτορυνολαρυγγολογο.επειδη ειχα πονοκεφαλους πηγα σε παθολογο...μεχρι που νοσηλευτικα επειδη πονουσε τρομερα το στομαχι μου και δεν μπορουσα να κρατησω τροφη κι εκει μεσα μου ειπαν οτι ο γιατρος που χρειαζομαι ειναι ψυχιατρος...εκεινος θα σε βοηθησει να αντιμετωπισεις τις φοβιες και τις εμμονες σου ισως με φαρμακα,ισως με ψυχοθεραπεια ισως και με συνδυασμο των δυο που προτιμουν οι περισσοτεροι.παντως μη μεινεις απραγος...γιατι μπορει να χειροτερεψουν και καλυτερα ειναι να δεις τι σου συμβαινει και πως να το αντιμετωπισεις!

----------


## maria...

nirida mou και γω σε εκατο γιατρους πηγα και μετα απο 20 γενικες αιματος ,απειρα καρδιογραφιματα,ενδοκρινο ογους ακτινογραφιες 8ωρακα κλπ μου ειπαν οτι ειμαι μια χαρα οργανικα αλλα μαλλον ειμαι στεναχωρεμενη απο κατι κλπ.τους λεω με δουλευετε?δεν ειχα τπτ ολα μ πηγεναν καλα.και μονη μου ζητησα ψυχιατρο και ολα πηγαν καλα.σημερα μετα απο 1 μηνα με 8εραπεια ειχα μια ψιλη κρισουλα και ειδικα μετα το βραδινο φαγητο και εβγαλα τα αντερα μου.εχω χασει κιλα με την 8εραπεια και αυτο με ευχααριστει λολ.
και κατι αλλο εχω πολυ ενεργεια με την καλη ενοια αλλα και νευρα και με ανησιχη αυτο.δεν 8α επρεπε τα φαρμακα να με ηρεμουν καπως?

----------


## nirida

καλη μου maria ναι ενδεχομενως θα επρεπε να σε ηρεμουν αλλα ισως ειναι νωρις ακομα...καθε οργανισμος θελει τον χρονο του για να δρασουν τα φαρμακα σε αυτον.κοιτουσα κι εγω το ημερολογιο μου απο τοτε που τα επαιρνα και τον πρωτο καιρο μου εφερναν αναγουλες και ανορεξια κι εμενα.μετα ηρεμησα και ηθελα να τρωω γλυκα κυριως και ειχα βαλει και καποια κιλα και οπως εγραψα και καπου αλλου ειχα μειωμενη λιμπιντο.μη φοβασαι καθε οργανισμος θελει τον χρονο του,δεν ειναι και αυτα φαρμακα που δρουν αμεσως συνηθως θελουν 4-6 βδομαδες για να αρχισουν να εχουν σοβαρα αποτελεσματα.εγω τωρα παιρνω τα lexotanil σε μια προσπαθεια να αποφυγω τα seroxat παλι αλλα δεν το κοβω γιατι δεν μειωθηκε το αγχος μου καθολου και δυσκολευομαι να απομακρυνθω απο το σπιτι και τωρα παλι καλα εχω αδεια(παλι καλα τροπος του λεγειν γιατι αντι να ειμαι σε καμια θαλασσα ειμαι εδω κλεισμενη)αλλα σε λιγες μερες πρεπει να ξαναπαω στη δουλεια και αυτο με φοβιζει και μαλλον θα τα αρχισω συντομα κι εγω.

----------


## maria...

οχι εγω παω παντου μιλις ηρ8α απο την 8αλασα ειμαι πλημηρισμενη απο ενεργεια δεν μπορω το μεσα.λολ

----------


## kat1

Καλημερα, τυχαια βρηκα το φορουμ αυτο και μιας και αντιμετωπιζω και γω παρομια προβληματα σκεφτηκα να γραψω.

Επερνα seroxat για περιπου 2,5 χρονια για διαταραχη πανικου και συμπτωματα αγοραφοβιας.
Απο αυτα που ξερω το φαρμακο αυτο ειναι πολυ ελαφρυ σε σχεση με αλλα φαρμακα της ιδιας κατηγοριας.
Ο γιατρος μου ειχε πει οτι μπορει να ειχα λιγο πονοκεφαλο τις πρωτες μερες αλλα δεν συνεβει τιποτα.
Αλλαγες στον οργανισμο μου παρατηρησα παντως.
Κοιμομουνα παρααααα πολυ βαθια!.Μιλαμε δεν ξυπνουσα με τιποτα!! χε χε
Παρατηρησα επισης οτι η αλλαγη της διαθεσης με το χαπι γινεται πιο ηπια.
Δηλάδη δεν ειχα εντονα συναισθηματα.Υπηρχε μια ισορροπια μεταξυ των διαθεσεων κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας (χαρα, λυπη,βαρεμαρα κτλ)
Παντως οταν μια μερα ξεχνουσα να το παρω με επιανε ενα μουδιασμα στα χερια.Πολυ λιγο , οχι τιποτα ιδιατερο.
Η δοσολογια μου ηταν 20mg ημερησιως.
Τα σταματησα το 2005.
Φυσικα η διαταραχη δεν περασε λολ 
Τα χαπια απλως υποβοηθουν δεν γιατρευουν γιαυτο και χρειαζεται και ψυχοθεραπεια.

Αυτα  :Smile:

----------


## maria...

Σευχαρηστουμε κατ1 οντω; ετσι ειναι χρειαζεται και ψυχοθεραπεια .Οταν επερνα τα seroxat με πειραξαν πολυ στα νευρα και εκανα συνεχεια εμετους.τωρα περνω πιο ελαφρια 5 mg cypralex και 1 εβδομαδα τωρα παω πολυ καλυτερα

----------


## osfp

Γεια σας. έχω κατάθλιψη και αγοραφοβία και για 1 μήνα έπαιρνα zoloft μαζί με 1 solian χωρίς καμία βελτίωση. Ο γιατρός μου έδωσε το zeroxat 45mg την ημέρα μαζί με 2 solian και 1 seroquel πριν τον ύπνο. Όμως ακόμη και τώρα δεν βλέπω καμία βελτίωση. To seroxat το παίρνω εδώ και 4 μέρες. Μήπως θέλει περισσότερο χρόνο για να δράσει?

----------


## osfp

Γεια σας. έχω κατάθλιψη και αγοραφοβία και για 1 μήνα έπαιρνα zoloft μαζί με 1 solian χωρίς καμία βελτίωση. Ο γιατρός μου έδωσε το zeroxat 45mg την ημέρα μαζί με 2 solian και 1 seroquel πριν τον ύπνο. Όμως ακόμη και τώρα δεν βλέπω καμία βελτίωση. To seroxat το παίρνω εδώ και 4 μέρες. Μήπως θέλει περισσότερο χρόνο για να δράσει?

----------


## ico

Εννοείται.Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά ΔΕΝ είναι ηρεμιστικά.Θα αρχίσεις να βλέπεις διαφορά μετά από 5 με 6 εβδομάδες.Δώσε χρόνο στα φάρμακα και ΜΗΝ αλλάζεις κάθε τόσο αγωγή.Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά χτυπάνε τη ρίζα του κακού ενώ τα ηρεμιστικά έχουν δράση αμέσως αλλά κάνουν επιφανειακή δουλειά και δεν πρέπει να τα παίρνεις για καιρό διότι προκαλούν εξάρτηση.Να ξέρεις πως τις πρώτες μέρες θα σου φέρουν επιδείνωση στα συμπτώματα.Μην σε ανησυχεί όμως.Μετά από ένα μήνα και κάτι θα δεις διαφορά.Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## osfp

Δεν θα έπρεπε όμως μετά από ένα μήνα χρήση 2 zoloft την ημέρα να έχω έστω μια μικρή βελτίωση, μία ηλιαχτίδα αντί να χειροτερεύει η κατάσταση?

----------


## osfp

Δεν θα έπρεπε όμως μετά από ένα μήνα χρήση 2 zoloft την ημέρα να έχω έστω μια μικρή βελτίωση, μία ηλιαχτίδα αντί να χειροτερεύει η κατάσταση?

----------


## osfp

Δεν θα έπρεπε όμως μετά από ένα μήνα χρήση 2 zoloft την ημέρα να έχω έστω μια μικρή βελτίωση, μία ηλιαχτίδα αντί να χειροτερεύει η κατάσταση?

----------


## MADRAGORAS

παιδια ειχα σταματησει το σεροξατ εδω και τρεις μηνες και με τρελαναν οι ημικρανιες τωρα το ξαναρχισα και υποχωρουνε

----------


## lidman

Paidia geia sas. eimai kai ego enas apo esas pou antimetopizetai provlimata emmonon kai kriseon panikou. otan egrapsa gia proti fora se ayto to forum imoun se katastasi poly xeiroteri apo ayti pou vriskomai tora.
Pao poly kalytera kai epitelous exo arxisei na zo kata 95% fysiologika!!
Thelo apla na po oti ta farmaka einai kala. to seroxat eidika me exei voithisei para poly kai pairno mono miso xapi kathe proi. Omos i allagi i pragmatiki mesa mou exei ginei meso tis psyxotherapeias kai tis aytopsyxanalysis.
I therapeia gia emas den einai mono ta xapia....einai i diadromi mesa mas mexri na vroume to kommati tou eaytou mas pou katapiezoume, i exoume thapsei, kai pou thelei na akoustei.
Ego toulaxiston ayto ematha kai mathaino akoma. Einai mia diadikasia polyploki oso polyplokoi einai o anthropinos xaraktiras mas....diladi poly...!!!
Parola ayta otan ta kataferoume exoume mathei kai exoume parei polla pragmata apo ayto to taksidi mesa sti psyxi kai sto myalo mas.
Apla parte to apofasoi filarakia mou, sfixte ta dontia kai vour sto patsa pou leme!!
Oso gia to xapi....skeftomai poly sovara na to pairno gia oso xreiastei gia na gino teleios kala akoma kai an ayto simainei arketa xronia apo tora....kali dynami paidia!!

----------


## osfp

Και εγώ άλλαξα σε seroxat και anafranil, έχω δει μεγάλη βελτίωση. Τώρα θα αρχίσω ψυχοθεραπεία. Είναι δυνατό να δούμε κι άλλη βελτίωση μόνο με την ψυχοθεραπεία?

----------


## Rain

Γεια σας, είμαι νέα στο forum, και δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει και τι όχι σε σχέση με τη λειτουργία του. Σας γράφω όμως, αφού διαβάζοντάς σας, είδα και δικά μου προβλήματα.
Οι κρίσεις πανικού που αναφέρετε παλαιότερα ήταν φαινόμενο συχνό, ιδιαίτερα όταν ήμουν εντός του αυτοκινήτου, ξαφνικά άρχιζε μια ταχυκαρδία έντονη, τα μέλη του σώματός μου δεν τα ένιωθα, έντονη φοβία ανακοπής, και αναστάτωση γενικότερα ψυχική και σωματική.
Σκεφτόμουν άσχημα πράγματα, το μυαλό μου, η σκέψη μου δούλευαν ανάποδα, και εννοείται πως δεν υπήρχε μέσα μου στάλα αισιοδοξίας.
Σήμερα που σας γράφω, και χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή, έχουν περάσει 2 χρόνια αυτή η κρίση δεν έχει επανεμφανιστεί.
Φυσικά πρέπει να πώ, πως έχω βγάλει από τη ζωή μου καθημερινές λειτουργίες όπως να οδηγώ μόνη μου, ενώ με άλλους δίπλα μου οδηγώ μια χαρά. 

Το θέμα της αγοραφοβίας, ήταν μέσα μου κι αυτό, ήθελα να τρέξω πίσω στο σπίτι, όπου και αν ήμουν. Βέβαια όπου και αν ήμουν μόνη μου.
Προσπαθώ να μην το σκέφτομαι μα εντελώς δεν το έχω αποβάλλει. 
Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## lidman

File osfp min prospatheis mono me ton ena tropo i me ton allo. thelei kai to farmako alla i megali kai ousiastiki allagi erxetai meso tis psyxotherapias. thelei vevaia poly douleia kai epimoni alla skepsou oti meta tha eisai KALA.
Ekei einai o stoxos mas. na min skeftomaste pleon ayta ta provlimata kai gia na ginei ayto tha prepei na niosoume ok me ton eayto mas. Na vgalei o kathenas mas ola ayta pou mas \'\'stoixeionoun\'\' fovies, komplex ktl kai niosoume ok...
Ola ayta pou niothoume kai aisthanomaste einai to apotelesma apo kati mesa mas pou zorizetai sto yposeinidito...den eimaste treloi alla exoume ena sovaro provlima pou eytyxos gia emas lynetai...
I lysi omos den einai mia frasi ,i apantisi mesa sto myalo alla mia allagi sto tropo pou zoume. kai ayto thelei psaksimo!!!!

----------


## lidman

Gia sou rain. xairomai pou to paleveis kapos alla tha se symvouleva na to psakseis apo tora oste na zeis 100% fysiologika. Na apodexteis to gegonos oti exeis ena psilothemataki pou den paei kala kai na to eksaleipseis. min kaneis to lathos pou ekana ego kai kryvomoun...to provlima mono megalonei i menei to idio....krima den einai?

----------


## Rain

Lidman, ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου πως σίγουρα απαιτείται και μια επιπλέον βοήθεια, διοτι δεν μπορούμε να τα ξεπερνάμε όλα μόνοι μας.
Θα πρέπει να σου πω, πως ναι, παραδέχομαι πως υπάρχει το πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν το αφήνω, να με καταβάλει, διαβάζω γύρω απο αυτό, το συζητώ με όλους, οι φίλοι το γνωρίζουν, δεν το κρύβω, και μέσα από όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία, ήδη νιώθω καλλίτερα.

Μην ξεχνάμε πως όλα ξεκινούν από το μυαλό μας, αν προσπαθήσουμε να το εκπαιδεύσουμε (οσο αυτο ειναι εφικτό) με αισιόδοξα μηνύματα, θα εισπράξουμε το ίδιο.

Και πίστεψέ με, δεν είναι φιλοσοφίες, ειναι νεα σταση ζωής. Μόλις εμφανιστεί πάλι, νιώθω πως είμαι λιγο καλλίτερα προετοιμασμένη να το αντιμετωπίσω...βέβαια όταν έρθει θα σου πω με σιγουρια.
Εχω κανει μεγαλο αγώνα, μόνο σε κατ ιδίαν συζητήσεις μπορώ να μιλήσω γι αυτό.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## iaveria

paidia sas xairetw olous.diavasa ola ta post kai tis proswpikes istories olwn kai eklaiga .to klama prohlthe giati eimai poly euaisthitopoihmenh me to sygekrimeno thema.einai poly megalh anakoufish na vlepeis oti den eisai o monos pou exeis perasei kati tetoio.einai dyskolo otan thelontas na milhsw gia ola auta pou aisthanomoun kai pathaina arxika akoma kai oi goneis mou me koitazan san oufo.einai ekplhktiko na diavazw kati apo enan anthrwpo kai na vlepw paromoies embeiries.Mexri ena shmeio aisthanesai oti eisai o monos pou ta pathainei.egw talaipwrhthika paara poly sthn emfanish twn krisewn panikou giati hmoun mia kopela mesa sth trelh xara kai h psyxh ths pareas pantou.gemath zwntania kefi ktl...asxeth me tetoia themata.otan oi kriseis ekanan tis prwtes emfaniseis hmoun trommera arnhtikh oti prokeitai gia kati tetoio.den gnwriza kan gi auto.ksekinhse se ena agaphmeno mou estiatorio me mia megalh parea.htan enas ksafnikos keraunos mia mera ap to pouthena.taxykardia,tash gia emeto,efidrwsh,tash lipothymias...ola mazi!!hmoun sugourh oti eimai arrwsth .ekana oles tis eksetaseis .ta panta kai prospathousa na piastw apo kati(ligo pesmenos sidhros,thema pieshs ktl)prospathousa na to sthriksw kapou..siga siga den borousa na perpathsw oute sto dromo monh mou.eixa zalada synexws...akoma se katasthma ebaina mono otan htan oi politries mesa.einai para poly asxhmes katastaseis gia opoion tis exei zhsei kai viwsei,eidika otan sto perivallon tou den yparxei anthrwpos pou na to katalavainei..akolouthisan poles fyges apo bar estiatoria sinema ktl me ena swro dikaiologies se kosmo pou me evlepe na feygw ksafnika...stamathsa na vgainw apo fovo na mhn pathw kati..arghsa poly na zhthsw vohtheia kai prospathousa me ena swro xazomares na ksegelasw ton eauto mou..evgaina eksw san na hmoun apo gyali kai me to paramikro me epiane fovia kai se dhmosio xwro evgaina panta eksw h phgaina toualeta na vreksw to proswpo m molis aisthanomoun th lipothymia...perasa 6 friktous mhnes xanontas polytimes stigmes...paraiththika apo koinwnikh zwh apo fovo mhn pathw kati...eniwtha arrwsth,avoithith,monh mou...
episkeuthka enan psyxiatro otan eixe ftasei sto aroxwrhto.den hmoun pepismenh oti tha voithithw,omws einai ap ta pragmata pou mona tous den feugoun.toulaxiston egw hmoun anhmporh na kanw kati.pairnw SEROXAT 7 mhnes.ksekinhsa me enamish xapi kai twra eimai sta 3..arxisa na aisthanomai kalytera ston prwto mhna.arxisa na vriskomai se dhmosio xwro me prospatheia giati h fovia den feugei eukola kai otan ta kataferna na antapekselthw h xara mou htan aperigrapth...einai dyskolo poly otan eisai me antrwpous pou den kseroun .teleutaia exw kati psilozalades pali.atonia.kyklothymies kai moydiasmata sto sagoni kai to kefali...epishs kanw poly asxhmo ypno.exw kseperasei tous panikous ktl alla fovamai mhn erthei h stigmh na kopsw ta xapia kai ksanapesw....ta xapia voithoun poly.auta pou niwthw twra den exoun kamia sxesh e th frikh twn panikwn !tha episkeutw ton giatro m syntoma
thelw na pw ena geia se olous ,kathws kai oti h zwh einai poly omorfh gia na xanoume xrono.thelei prospatheia kai dynamh gia na perasei auto... opws otan spame to podi mas kai thelei xrono gia na giatreutei etsi kai h psyxh mas!!to farmako mazi me syzhthsh prospatheia mikra vhmata kai aisiodoksia fernoun to fws ......

----------


## iaveria

συγνωμη για τα greeklish .Δεν το ηξερα  :Frown:

----------


## lidman

iaveria είναι καλό που άρχισες να νιώθεις καλύτερα. τα χάπια όντως βοηθούν. Η βοήθεια όμως που σου δίνουν είναι για να βρείς δύναμη και αρκετή διάυγεια για να ψάξεις να βρείς τη ρίζα του κακού ας πούμε. Η πραγματική ανακούφιση και λύτρωση θα έρθει αργότερα όταν βρείς ένα καλό ψυχολόγο και δουλέψεις πολύ με τον εαυτό σου. Την απάντηση στο πρόβλημά σου θα την βρείς μόνη σου μετά απο άναζήτηση εσωτερική που μπορεί να διαρκέσει αρκετό χρόνο ανάλογα με το χαρακτήρα σου και τα βιώματά σου. Και εγώ ήμουν όπως εσύ μεσα στη καλή χαρά και η ψυχή της παρέας αλλά τώρα βλέπω ότι το έκανα αυτό γιατί δεν ήμουν πραγματικά οκ με τον εαυτό μου. το γιατί δεν μπορώ να στο πω αλλα μπορώ να σου πώ ότι είναι κάτι που έγινε στην παιδική και προεφηβική μου ηλικία. Ψάξε, αποδέξου βγάλτο απο μέσα σου. είναι κουραστικό το ταξίδι, μεγάλο, αλλα στο τέλος έχει πολλά πλεονεκτήματα.μη το βάζεις κάτω ακόμα και αν ξαναπέσεις. τα φάρμακα μην βιαστείς να τα κόψεις..ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα κάπως. μη μασάς!!

----------


## Giorg

Ναρωτήσω κατι αν ξέρει κανείς.
Η λήψη sεroxat μπορεί να ανιχνευτεί με έλεγχο ούρων που γίνεται για ουσίες?

----------


## iaveria

σε ευχαριστω πολυ lidman.Εχεις δικιο σε οτι λες.Θετικη σκεψη συζητηση και προσπάθεια χρειαζεται και ολα θα ερθουν.Δεν θα μασησω ξανα οτι και αν γινει.

----------


## iaveria

> _Originally posted by Giorg_
> Ναρωτήσω κατι αν ξέρει κανείς.
> Η λήψη sεroxat μπορεί να ανιχνευτεί με έλεγχο ούρων που γίνεται για ουσίες?


Giorg οταν λες ουσιες τι ακριβως εννοεις?Νομιζω οτι σε μια απλη εξεταση ουρων(για καποιο μικροβιο κτλ) δεν εμφανιζεται κατι,αλλα αν ειναι αναλυση για κατι συγκεκριμενο ισως και να ανιχνευεται..

----------


## Giorg

κυκλοφορούν κάτι τεστ ούρων για ναρκωτικές ουσίες και συμπεριλαμβάνουν και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά λέει
Το SEROXAT είναι? Εαν παίρνεις μισό χαπάκι seroxat (10 mg) την ημέρα άραγε το ανιχνεύει?(Υπάρχει λόγος)
Που να ρωτήσω να βεβαιωθώ άραγε?

----------


## iaveria

Giorg εφ οσον μιλας για τοσο εξειδικευμενο τεστ ουρων ,ειναι πολυ πιθανο να ανιχνευει την οποιαδηποτε ουσια υπαρχει στον οργανισμο σου.Δυστυχως ομως δεν μπορω να σου πω με σιγουρια.Ρωτα καλυτερα καποιον στο μικροβιολογικο πριν τις αναλυσεις η ακομα και τον γιατρο που σου χορηγησε την θεραπεια.Απ οτι καταλαβαινω δεν θελεις να το εμφανιζει στις εξετασεις σου??

----------


## Giorg

Δεν θέλω να στεναχωρήσω μερικούς που σκέφτονται για να δώσουν στρατιωτικές, αστυνομικές κλπ σχολές, όπως εγώ, αλλα σου κάνουν ένα τεστ απλό σαν αυτό που βλέπει μια γυναίκα άν είναι έγγυος, και δείχνει όταν το βουτάνε στα ούρα άν κάνεις χρήση οποιαδήποτε ναρκωτικής ουσίας μέσα στις οποίες λένε ότι βρίσκει και αντικαταθλιπτικά.Νομίζω ότι λέγεται Panels Drugs test.Το ερώτημα είναι το SEROXAT το πιάνει? Ο γιατρός είπε όχι, αλλά έχω αμφιβολίες.

----------


## Angie

Giorg θα ρωτήσω τον μικροβιολόγο μου και θα σου πω...

----------


## Giorg

> _Originally posted by Angie_
> Giorg θα ρωτήσω τον μικροβιολόγο μου και θα σου πω...


Σε ευχαριστώ.Περιμένω νέα

----------


## Angie

Giorg ρώτησα τον μικροβιολόγο μου αλλά δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζει κάτι γι\'αυτό. Μου είπε όμως ότι είναι πολύ πιθανό να ανιχνεύεται από τη στιγμή που ανιχνεύονται πολλές ουσίες στην ανάλυση ούρων. Πάντως σίγουρος δεν είναι... Αν μάθω κάτι, θα σε ειδοποιήσω...

----------


## Giorg

τελικά μετά απο ψάξιμο το μόνο που βρήκα είναι ότι ανιχνεόνται τα Τρικυκλικά Αντικαταθλιπτικά σε ποσότητα στα ούρα 30ng/ml.
Το SEROXAT ανήκει σε αυτήν την κατηγορία?

----------


## Angie

Τα seroxat ξέρω ότι ανήκουν στους εκλεκτικούς αναστολείς επαναπρόσληψης σεροτονίνης (SSRIs). Δεν ανήκουν στα Τρικυκλικά Αντικαταθλιπτικά. Η ομάδα που ανήκουν ονομάζεται SSRIs.

----------


## mperdema

ρε παιδιά να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση?δεν υπάρχει ενας που να πήρε τα σεροχατ και να γιατρεύτηκε πληρως?εντωμεταξύ οταν περάσει το διάστημα των 2 εβδομάδων μετά δε φοβάσαι γενικώς?
μόνο εμείς ξέρουμε τι τραβάμε..... :Big Grin: 
ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων

----------


## ntini

Εγω τα πηρα για ενα μηνα...Τις πρωτες 2 εβδομαδες ενοιωθα αναγουλες,ζαλαδες κτλπ.Επιπλεον ειχα ενοχλησεις στη καρδια,νευροπονους δλδ..Μετα το μηνα τα πηρα κρανιο και ειπα δεν γαμιουνται τα κωλοφαρμακα?Και τα πεταξα..Εκ τοτε δεν εχω ξαναπαρει τιποτα...Δεν ειμαι απολυτα καλα..Ακομα φοβαμαι καποιες φορες κτλπ. απλ πλεον ξερω πως δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να παθω κατι,Ουτε λιποθυμησα ουτε και θα λιποθυμησω..ΣΚεφτηκα πως ολα ειναι μεσα στο μυαλο μου και αρχισα να χαλαρωνω γενικοτερα,να μην αγχωνομαι για οτιδηποτε και σιγα σιγα ηρεμω..... :Wink:

----------


## λίτσα

το σεροξάτ γιατί ακριβώς το παίρνετε και γιατί το χορηγούν εφόσον έχει τόσες παρενέργειες;

δεν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο αντίστοιχό του;

----------


## ntini

Το χωρηγουν για κρισεις πανικου.....Τωρα τι να σου πω γιατι το χορηγουν.......Ιδεα δεν εχω....... :Smile:

----------


## lidman

αδερφέ τα χάπια δεν σε γιατρεύουν. απλα σου μειώνουν τις κρίσεις για να σου δώσουν χρόνο να καταπολεμήσεις τη ρίζα του προβλήματος=ψυχανάληση.στα μάτα να φοβάσαι και πάρτο ζεστά να το αντιμετωπίσεις.θα μου πεις ποιος είμαι εγω;ακομα κρούβομαι μετα απο 6 χρόνια πανικών αλλα για περίπου 3 χρόνια το είχα αποβάλει. μετά ερωτεύτηκα τη λάθος γυναίκα. και την ήπια γιατί είμαι γκάου...έπρεπε να προαστατευτώ αλλα...όσο ζεις μαθαίνεις!

----------


## iaveria

ti na pw kai egw re paidia pou ta pairnw ap ton ioulio???kai den leei na ta kopsei o giatros mou!!!!!3 th mera katevazw !!!den borw na pw den exw kamia sxesh me to pws hmoun otan ksekinhsa th therapeia ,alla akoma kai twra meta apo tosous mhnes aisthanomai kati koula kai kserw oti einai ap to farmako....moudiasmata sto proswpo se asxetes wres k stigmes,polly asxhmo kai anhsyxo ypno,ksafnika tinagmata apanwta ptan paw na koimhthw...einai ola pragmata pou den eixa.....Bebaia akoma kai twra niwthw mia zaloura mia tholoura otan bw se souper market h otan paw se kafeteria.san na prhzontai ta matia mou .dyskolo na to perigrapsw,
alla mallon einai kampanaki na mhn parakousw to giatro

----------


## iaveria

συγνωμη για τα greeklish το ξεχναω συνεχεια!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## iaveria

Επισησ εχω παρει 7 κιλα γιατι απο κει που δεν μπορουσα να ακουμπησω φαγητο,μολισ ενιωσα καλυτερα δεν αφηνα τιποτα.Τωρα προσπαθω με διατροφη να τα διωξω σιγα σιγα....Ελπιζω να αρχισω να μειωνω σιγα σιγα τη δοση του σεροχατ γιατι θελω να μαθω να παλευω χωρις συμμαχο!!!Σιγουρα εχω ακομα φοβο να βγω εξω, κυριως βραδυ αυτο αλλα προσπαθω απ την αρχη να αποβαλλω αυτες τισ φοβιες και λεω μεσα μου \"δεν θα παθεις τιποτα\"!!!
Οτι και αν ειναι θα μαθω να το παταω κατω και οχι να με ριχνει αυτο !!!!Ακομα και τις φοβιες που εχω για το τι θα συμβει οταν σταματησω τη θεραπεία θελω να τις ξεχασω ....
ελπιζω για το καλυτερο

----------


## ntini

Ετσι ειναι iaveria...σιγα σιγα φευγουν ολα..εγω πχ αρχικα ενοιωθα,ταχυκαρδιες,φτερου γισματα,μουδιασματα ειδικα στο αριστερο χερι,ταση προς εμετο και τασεις λιποθυμιας...Φοβομουν πως δεν πηγαινα καλα και γενικοτερα ημουν ενα ματσο χαλια..Ξεκινησα με τα seroxat για κανενα μηνα περιπου και το μονο που καταφερα ειναι να βαλω 6 κιλα τα οποια χανω τωρα μετα απο 1,5 χρονο.ενταξει δεν λεω στο εξω βοηθουσε αρκετα το χαπι αυτο,,Επινα μισο το μεσημερι και τιποτα αλλο.Μετα απο 1,5 χρονο σταματησαν ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα και το μονο που εμεινε ειναι οι τασεις λιποθυμιας που απο τι καταλαβα πιο πολυ ο φοβος μου ειναι..Μαλλον δεν εχω τασεις τετοιες..Επανηλθε ο υπνος μου κανονικα φτου φτου φτου φτου και τη παλεβω μονη..Οπως ελεγε και μια καθηγητρια της σχολης μου στις κρισεις πανικου εισαι εσυ εναντιον του εαυτου σου..Ουτε τα φαρμακα θα σου δωσουν την λυση ουτε κανεις...

----------


## mperdema

ρε παιδιά ειλικρινά δεν στεναχωριέστε που δεν ζούμε τη ζωή οπως θα θελαμε?εγω προσωπικα θελω να γυρισω τον κοσμο ολο αλλα πως?αφου ουτε τα κωλοφαρμακα φοβαμαι να τα παρω...εχω ξεπερασει αρκετα μονος μου δεν φοβαμαι να βγαινω εξω κτλπ αλλα τα κανω ολα αυτα με παρα πολυ αγχος και στην τελικη βαρεθηκα να τα κανω αφου βαρεθηκα να παιρνώ ολο αυτο το αγχος.....δηλαδη γαμησε τα και αφησε τα....και να σας πω και το πιο κουλο απο ολα?διατηρω μια σχεση εξ αποστασεως την οποια της φιλης μου της πληρωνω εγω τα εισιτηρια για να απαλυνω λιγο τον πονο μου που δεν παω εγω να την δω!!!!!!!!! μονο να με γνωριζατε πριν να παθω αυτες τις μαλακιες...δεν φοβομουνα τπτ απολυτως τπτ σε καθε παρτυ ημουνα μεσα με ολα τα συναφη :Wink:  και τωρα εχει 5 χρονια προσπαθω να το πολεμησω μονος μου εχω κανει τεραστια βηματα αλλα δεν εχω φτασει εκει που θελω...και το πιο κουλο απο ολα...οι κολλητοι μου δεν εχουν ιδεα για το τι περναω...βγαινουμε εξω ολοι διασκεδαζουν και εγω μεσα στο κολοαγχος και δεν εχει παρει χαμπαρι κανεις :Smile: αντε παιδες κουραγιο και μη χειροτερα διανυω τωρα τον 5 χρονο...

----------


## lidman

mperdema aderfe monos den ginetai file mou....prepei na kaneis mia arxi na to antimetopizeis pio apotelesmatika.pros to paron apla kryvesai file mou. min xaneis allo xrono
einai dyskoli i katastasi mas kai apaitei poly xrono gia na therapeytei.opote stamata na to apofeygeis vres ti einai ayto pou se axonei.einai makry taksidi kai mesa apo ayto mathainoume polla kai elpizo sto telos na mathoume kai poioi eimaste pragmatika kai na aisthanthoume kala epitelous me ton eayto mas.kalo kouragio paides!!

----------


## nzn725

Kalhspera! egw paidia exw edw kai ena mhna kapoia periergh allagh sth zwh opws entono anxos polles fores nomizw oti de mporw na katapiw kai oti exw megalo provlhma sto laimo kai epishs polla tetoia pragmata gia ta opoia episkeftomouna synexeia iatrous! kapia stigmh apofashsa na paw se ena psixiatro gt nomiza pws hmouna kata fantasia asthenhs! o psixiatros mou eipe oti den yparxei periptwsh na exw kati tetoio apla exw kapoies anhsyxies kai foveis dioti axoloume me ayta kai ta dinw trofh.apo tote phgainw poly syxna sto psixiatro gia to logo oti kathe fora pou mou elege na kanw kapoia pragmata kai na allaksw kapws ton tropo zwhs mou egw prospathousa alla de mporousa na to kanw! me ayta kai me ekeina arxhsa na xanw kapws to elenxo opws den exw katholou aytopepithisi exw para poly megali amfivolia gia oti mou symvenei, arxizoun kai me pianoun tik kai epishs polla pragmata ta opoia me exoun sakatespei thn psixologia! apofashsame loipon me to iatro mou na arxhsoume psixotherapeia gia 6 mhnes gt mou eipe oti meta apo ayto tha feygane ola yta ta symptwmata kai tha epanerxomouna ksana sthn kanonikh mou zwh kai epishs akoma pio dunatos. Mazi omws me thn therapeia mou proteine o iatris na parw seroxat gia oso kairo tha kanw thn therapeia dioti tha me voithouse na dw kalytera ta provlhmata mou. Egw arnoume synexws na parw ayto to farmako gt den thelw na ethistw se ayto h na mpleksw me tetoioy eidous farmaka gia olh mou thn zwh! mporei kanies na mou pei thn gnwmi tou vlepontas prwta ta provlhmata mou kai epishs an tha exw apotelesma mono me thn therapeia? EGw pistevw pws nai giati ta provlhmata pou exw den einai kai to megala! sas eyxaristw

----------

